# please help me you acpi gurus out there

## philip.s

one week ago i bought a asus m6707neb (m6b00n) notebook. i was able to solve all problems but the most important the battery status wont work after a lot of work.

i contact the asus support and i get the newest cvs bios version but the battery status still wont work.

after lot of reading and searching in the internet i read a lot of things about acpi and manually created dsdt tables, but im was not able to creat a working dsdt table for my notebook.

can anybody help me, pentium m notebooks are very good but without battery status working under linux is no fun.

thx

wbr philip

----------

## Nermal

do you have the acpid daemon installed and running ?

if not: 

```
$ emerge acpid 
```

```
$ rc-update add acpid default
```

```
$ /etc/init.d/acpid start
```

----------

## HippieJoe

Sorry to jump in, but I am having similar problems.  I have acpi compiled in the kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11.  it is also set to start at boot.  infact technically it is working, just not reporting anything.  the subdirectories in /proc/acpi exhist (battery, ac_adapter, ...) however when you cd into them they are empty.  i am not sure the status of my dsdt.  if you cat it, it isn't too legible, and i wouldn't know what i was looking at anyways.  if i use the command, acpi -b, it displays blank, though the help screen and version display fine so i know it is installed and working.  It just isn't recognizing the battery/ac-adapter and not reporting it correctly.  

the computer is a gateway 200 arc.

any help would be apprecitated.  thanks a ton and sorry for jumping in with my own problems.

hippiejoe

----------

## philip.s

i have emerge acpid and started it correctly, but no effect...

my configuration:

kernel 2.6.7-r11

newest asus bios version

all need acpi support is in the kernel

but dmesg output:

acpi_battery-0207 [1264] acpi_battery_get_status: error evalutating _bst

dswstate-0273 [1303] ds_result_pop_from_bot: no result objects! state=df582828

dsutils-0526 [1303] ds_create_operand: missing or null operand, ae_aml_no_return_value

psparse-1133: *** error: method execution failed [\_sb_.bat0._bst] (node dfe7b380), ae_aml_no_return_value

acpi_battery-0207 [1293] acpi_battery_get_statu: error evaluating _bst

any other suggestions for me?

philip

----------

## Nermal

sounds like you have one b0rked ACPI bios. my only suggestion is to maybe try some mm-sources or the latest development sources (2.6.8-rc3)

----------

## Raistlin

did you check if the dsdt table in your bios is broken? - i had one with errors too and fixed it manually (ibm t41p notebook).

```
dmesg ¦ grep AML
```

 or 

```
dmesg ¦ grep ACPI 
```

 shld reveal errors in the table, if there are some.

cheers, raist.

----------

## philip.s

the grep with AML returns the errors i posted above and the grep with ACPI returns nothing.

i also tried to get more skills in acpi and dsdt tables but this is to advanced for me with extra compiling for the table get the options for it and put it into my kernel, can you help me if you solved such a problem at your notebook?

philip

----------

## philip.s

at the momemt im downloading mm-sources and 2.6.8-rc3 from kernel.org hope it works with one of this....

ill post the what happend....

wish me luck  :Smile: 

philip

----------

## Raistlin

i checked acpi.sf.net for your notebook model, unfortunately it isn't there. but that doesn't  have to mean anything  :Wink:  mine wasn't there either.

i'd recommend you to follow the howtos on http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/index.html page and try it out. don't be afraid of the complexity. maybe there's just a silly error in the dsdt.

in mine there was a problem with not enough parameters for some functions !!!

so just play a bit   :Wink: 

cheers, raist.

----------

## philip.s

i know the site  :Smile:  also spent some time on it, and more time to search a ready dsdt table for my notebook - but nothing.......

at the moment im downloading latest kernel.org kernel, battery.sh and some acpi features are in the changelog hope it works with new kernel

above i posted my dmesg output (im no developer) but i think the problem is the battery.sh script in the kernel (is in the actual changelog) hope this will solve my problem

every time i work with my notebook under linux and then the battery is out of power it is like a heart attack  :Smile: 

philip

----------

## Raistlin

imho your above-posted dmesg output shows an error in the dsdt caused by some function that doesn't return a value... if you like you can post your dsdt.asl (described here: http://www.cpqlinux.com/acpi-howto.html#basic_steps ). perhaps we can help you here...

cheers, raist.

----------

## philip.s

can i mail you the file it is too much to copy?

philip

----------

## philip.s

my /proc/acpi/dsdt is crypted how did i get it in clear text?

philip

----------

## Raistlin

sure, you can send me a PM.

first you do a

```

cat /proc/acpi/dsds > dsdt.dat

```

if you don't want to install acpidump you can send the dsdt.dat file to me. otherwise you do (as root) a 

```
./<path-to-acpidump>/acpidump > dsdt.asl
```

 and send the dsdt.asl to me   :Cool: 

cheers, raist.

----------

## philip.s

need your mail addy

and what is a pm?

philip

----------

## Raistlin

PM is the button at the bottom of every post (PM == Private Message) - you can send the dsdt.XXX via a pm (i don't want to post my mail address in public  :Wink:  )

cheers, raist.

----------

## philip.s

ok - thirst read then think *g* => private message

but i cant send you a file in a private message...

philip

send me a private message with your mail addy

----------

## Raistlin

 :Cool:   sent it

----------

## philip.s

this is my dsdt table, any suggestions how is should start to trace the error?

with best regards

philip

RSDP "ACPIAM" @ 0x000f5df0

  0000: 52 53 44 20 50 54 52 20 23 41 43 50 49 41 4d 00  RSD PTR #ACPIAM.

  0010: 00 00 f4 1f                                      ....

RSDT @ 0x1ff40000

  0000: 52 53 44 54 2c 00 00 00 01 d6 41 20 4d 20 49 20  RSDT,.....A M I 

  0010: 4f 45 4d 52 53 44 54 20 06 04 00 07 4d 53 46 54  OEMRSDT ....MSFT

  0020: 97 00 00 00 00 02 f4 1f 40 00 f5 1f              ........@...

FACP @ 0x1ff40200

  0000: 46 41 43 50 81 00 00 00 01 cb 41 20 4d 20 49 20  FACP......A M I 

  0010: 4f 45 4d 46 41 43 50 20 06 04 00 07 4d 53 46 54  OEMFACP ....MSFT

  0020: 97 00 00 00 00 00 f5 1f 00 04 f4 1f 00 00 09 00  ................

  0030: b2 00 00 00 e1 1e 00 e2 00 04 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

  0040: 04 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 04 00 00 08 04 00 00  ........ .......

  0050: 28 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 02 01 04 08 00 00 e3  (...............

  0060: 63 00 e9 03 00 04 10 00 01 03 0d 00 00 03 00 00  c...............

  0070: a5 10 00 00 01 08 00 00 f9 0c 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................

  0080: 06                                               .

DSDT @ 0x1ff40400

  0000: 44 53 44 54 91 62 00 00 01 fa 31 41 42 53 50 00  DSDT.b....1ABSP.

  0010: 31 41 42 53 50 30 30 31 01 00 00 00 4d 53 46 54  1ABSP001....MSFT

  0020: 01 00 00 02 5b 80 42 49 4f 53 00 0c 64 00 f5 1f  ....[.BIOS..d...

  0030: 0a ff 5b 81 47 07 42 49 4f 53 01 53 53 31 5f 01  ..[.G.BIOS.SS1_.

  0040: 53 53 32 5f 01 53 53 33 5f 01 53 53 34 5f 01 00  SS2_.SS3_.SS4_..

  0050: 04 49 4f 53 54 10 53 50 49 4f 10 50 4d 42 53 10  .IOST.SPIO.PMBS.

  0060: 50 4d 4c 4e 08 53 4d 42 53 10 53 4d 4c 4e 08 49  PMLN.SMBS.SMLN.I

  0070: 4f 31 42 10 49 4f 31 4c 08 49 4f 32 42 10 49 4f  O1B.IO1L.IO2B.IO

  0080: 32 4c 08 54 4f 50 4d 20 52 4f 4d 53 20 41 50 43  2L.TOPM ROMS APC

  0090: 42 20 41 50 43 4c 10 4d 47 31 42 20 4d 47 31 4c  B APCL.MG1B MG1L

  00a0: 20 4d 47 32 42 20 4d 47 32 4c 20 08 57 46 41 54   MG2B MG2L .WFAT

  00b0: 0a 90 08 57 4e 56 52 0a 91 08 52 4e 56 52 0a 92  ...WNVR...RNVR..

  00c0: 08 53 57 46 52 0a 93 08 53 54 44 44 0a 94 08 47  .SWFR...STDD...G

  00d0: 54 44 44 0a 95 08 41 44 42 52 0a 96 08 43 47 50  TDD...ADBR...CGP

  00e0: 53 0a 97 08 43 47 57 4b 0a 98 08 49 53 57 50 0a  S...CGWK...ISWP.

  00f0: 99 08 49 53 54 42 0a 9a 08 47 50 42 53 0b 00 05  ..ISTB...GPBS...

  0100: 08 47 50 4c 4e 0a 40 08 53 42 55 53 0b 40 05 08  .GPLN.@.SBUS.@..

  0110: 53 4d 42 4c 0a 10 14 0f 52 52 49 4f 04 70 0d 52  SMBL....RRIO.p.R

  0120: 52 49 4f 00 5b 31 14 0f 52 44 4d 41 03 70 0d 72  RIO.[1..RDMA.p.r

  0130: 44 4d 41 00 5b 31 08 50 49 43 4d 0a 00 14 1f 5f  DMA.[1.PICM...._

  0140: 50 49 43 01 a0 09 68 70 0a aa 44 42 47 38 a1 08  PIC...hp..DBG8..

  0150: 70 0a 55 44 42 47 38 70 68 50 49 43 4d 14 31 4f  p.UDBG8phPICM.1O

  0160: 53 46 4c 00 70 0a 01 60 a0 24 4d 43 54 48 5c 5f  SFL.p..`.$MCTH\_

  0170: 4f 53 5f 0d 4d 69 63 72 6f 73 6f 66 74 20 57 69  OS_.Microsoft Wi

  0180: 6e 64 6f 77 73 20 4e 54 00 70 0a 00 60 a4 60 14  ndows NT.p..`.`.

  0190: 4f 04 4d 43 54 48 02 a0 08 95 87 68 87 69 a4 00  O.MCTH.....h.i..

  01a0: 72 87 68 0a 01 60 08 42 55 46 30 11 02 60 08 42  r.h..`.BUF0..`.B

  01b0: 55 46 31 11 02 60 70 68 42 55 46 30 70 69 42 55  UF1..`phBUF0piBU

  01c0: 46 31 a2 1a 60 76 60 a0 15 92 93 83 88 42 55 46  F1..`v`......BUF

  01d0: 30 60 00 83 88 42 55 46 31 60 00 a4 00 a4 01 14  0`...BUF1`......

  01e0: 2b 47 50 52 57 02 08 50 52 57 50 12 06 02 0a 00  +GPRW..PRWP.....

  01f0: 0a 00 70 68 88 50 52 57 50 0a 00 00 70 69 88 50  ..ph.PRWP...pi.P

  0200: 52 57 50 0a 01 00 a4 50 52 57 50 08 57 41 4b 50  RWP....PRWP.WAKP

  0210: 12 06 02 0a 00 0a 00 5b 80 44 45 42 30 01 0a 80  .......[.DEB0...

  0220: 0a 01 5b 81 0b 44 45 42 30 01 44 42 47 38 08 5b  ..[..DEB0.DBG8.[

  0230: 80 44 45 42 31 01 0a 90 0a 02 5b 81 0b 44 45 42  .DEB1.....[..DEB

  0240: 31 02 44 42 47 39 10 10 8a be 04 5c 5f 53 42 5f  1.DBG9.....\_SB_

  0250: 08 50 52 30 30 12 43 07 07 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1f  .PR00.C.........

  0260: 00 0a 01 4c 4e 4b 42 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1f  ...LNKB.........

  0270: 00 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 43 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 01  ...LNKC.........

  0280: 00 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 41 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1d  ...LNKA.........

  0290: 00 0a 03 4c 4e 4b 48 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1d  ...LNKH.........

  02a0: 00 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 41 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1d  ...LNKA.........

  02b0: 00 0a 01 4c 4e 4b 44 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 1d  ...LNKD.........

  02c0: 00 0a 02 4c 4e 4b 43 0a 00 08 41 52 30 30 12 45  ...LNKC...AR00.E

  02d0: 06 07 12 0d 04 0c ff ff 1f 00 0a 01 0a 00 0a 11  ................

  02e0: 12 0d 04 0c ff ff 1f 00 0a 00 0a 00 0a 12 12 0d  ................

  02f0: 04 0c ff ff 01 00 0a 00 0a 00 0a 10 12 0d 04 0c  ................

  0300: ff ff 1d 00 0a 03 0a 00 0a 17 12 0d 04 0c ff ff  ................

  0310: 1d 00 0a 00 0a 00 0a 10 12 0d 04 0c ff ff 1d 00  ................

  0320: 0a 01 0a 00 0a 13 12 0d 04 0c ff ff 1d 00 0a 02  ................

  0330: 0a 00 0a 12 08 50 52 30 31 12 10 01 12 0d 04 0b  .....PR01.......

  0340: ff ff 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 41 0a 00 08 50 52 30 32 12  ....LNKA...PR02.

  0350: 41 06 06 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 01 00 0a 00 4c 4e 4b  A............LNK

  0360: 42 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 01 00 0a 01 4c 4e 4b  B............LNK

  0370: 41 0a 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 01 00 0a 02 4c 4e 4b  A............LNK

  0380: 43 0a 00 12 0d 04 0b ff ff 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 42 0a  C..........LNKB.

  0390: 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 02 00 0a 00 4c 4e 4b 42 0a  ...........LNKB.

  03a0: 00 12 0f 04 0c ff ff 02 00 0a 01 4c 4e 4b 44 0a  ...........LNKD.

  03b0: 00 08 50 52 53 41 11 09 0a 06 23 f8 1c 18 79 00  ..PRSA....#...y.

  03c0: 08 50 52 53 42 11 09 0a 06 23 f8 18 18 79 00 08  .PRSB....#...y..

  03d0: 50 52 53 43 11 09 0a 06 23 00 14 18 79 00 08 50  PRSC....#...y..P

  03e0: 52 53 44 11 09 0a 06 23 60 04 18 79 00 08 50 52  RSD....#`..y..PR

  03f0: 53 45 11 09 0a 06 23 40 08 18 79 00 08 50 52 53  SE....#@..y..PRS

  0400: 46 11 09 0a 06 23 88 00 18 79 00 08 50 52 53 47  F....#...y..PRSG

  0410: 11 09 0a 06 23 90 00 18 79 00 08 50 52 53 48 11  ....#...y..PRSH.

  0420: 09 0a 06 23 50 14 18 79 00 5b 82 8c 8f 04 50 43  ...#P..y.[....PC

  0430: 49 30 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0a 03 08 5f 41 44  I0._HID.A...._AD

  0440: 52 0a 00 08 5f 42 42 4e 0a 00 08 5f 55 49 44 0a  R..._BBN..._UID.

  0450: 00 14 16 5f 50 52 54 00 a0 0a 50 49 43 4d a4 41  ..._PRT...PICM.A

  0460: 52 30 30 a4 50 52 30 30 5b 82 8b 58 03 53 42 52  R00.PR00[..X.SBR

  0470: 47 08 5f 41 44 52 0c 00 00 1f 00 5b 82 2b 50 49  G._ADR.....[.+PI

  0480: 43 5f 08 5f 48 49 44 0b 41 d0 08 5f 43 52 53 11  C_._HID.A.._CRS.

  0490: 18 0a 15 47 01 20 00 20 00 00 02 47 01 a0 00 a0  ...G. . ...G....

  04a0: 00 00 02 22 04 00 79 00 5b 82 4e 04 44 4d 41 44  ..."..y.[.N.DMAD

  04b0: 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 02 00 08 5f 43 52 53 11  ._HID.A...._CRS.

  04c0: 38 0a 35 2a 10 04 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 10 47 01  8.5*..G.......G.

  04d0: 81 00 81 00 00 03 47 01 87 00 87 00 00 01 47 01  ......G.......G.

  04e0: 89 00 89 00 00 03 47 01 8f 00 8f 00 00 01 47 01  ......G.......G.

  04f0: c0 00 c0 00 00 20 79 00 5b 82 25 54 4d 52 5f 08  ..... y.[.%TMR_.

  0500: 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 01 00 08 5f 43 52 53 11 10  _HID.A...._CRS..

  0510: 0a 0d 47 01 40 00 40 00 00 04 22 01 00 79 00 5b  ..G.@.@..."..y.[

  0520: 82 25 52 54 43 30 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0b 00  .%RTC0._HID.A...

  0530: 08 5f 43 52 53 11 10 0a 0d 47 01 70 00 70 00 00  ._CRS....G.p.p..

  0540: 02 22 00 01 79 00 5b 82 44 05 50 53 32 4b 08 5f  ."..y.[.D.PS2K._

  0550: 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 03 03 08 5f 43 49 44 0c 41 d0  HID.A...._CID.A.

  0560: 03 0b 14 1b 5f 53 54 41 00 79 0a 01 0a 0a 60 a0  ...._STA.y....`.

  0570: 0b 7b 49 4f 53 54 60 00 a4 0a 0f a4 0a 00 08 5f  .{IOST`........_

  0580: 43 52 53 11 18 0a 15 47 01 60 00 60 00 00 01 47  CRS....G.`.`...G

  0590: 01 64 00 64 00 00 01 22 02 00 79 00 5b 82 44 08  .d.d..."..y.[.D.

  05a0: 50 53 32 4d 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0f 12 08 5f  PS2M._HID.A...._

  05b0: 43 49 44 0c 41 d0 0f 13 14 1b 5f 53 54 41 00 79  CID.A....._STA.y

  05c0: 0a 01 0a 0c 60 a0 0b 7b 49 4f 53 54 60 00 a4 0a  ....`..{IOST`...

  05d0: 0f a4 0a 00 08 43 52 53 31 11 08 0a 05 22 00 10  .....CRS1...."..

  05e0: 79 00 08 43 52 53 32 11 18 0a 15 47 01 60 00 60  y..CRS2....G.`.`

  05f0: 00 00 01 47 01 64 00 64 00 00 01 22 00 10 79 00  ...G.d.d..."..y.

  0600: 14 21 5f 43 52 53 00 79 0a 01 0a 0a 60 a0 0d 7b  .!_CRS.y....`..{

  0610: 49 4f 53 54 60 00 a4 43 52 53 31 a1 06 a4 43 52  IOST`..CRS1...CR

  0620: 53 32 5b 82 22 53 50 4b 52 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41  S2[."SPKR._HID.A

  0630: d0 08 00 08 5f 43 52 53 11 0d 0a 0a 47 01 61 00  ...._CRS....G.a.

  0640: 61 00 00 01 79 00 5b 82 25 43 4f 50 52 08 5f 48  a...y.[.%COPR._H

  0650: 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 04 08 5f 43 52 53 11 10 0a 0d  ID.A...._CRS....

  0660: 47 01 f0 00 f0 00 00 10 22 00 20 79 00 5b 82 41  G.......". y.[.A

  0670: 0e 55 41 52 32 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 01 14 0d 5f 48  .UAR2._UID...._H

  0680: 49 44 00 a4 55 48 49 44 0a 01 14 0d 5f 53 54 41  ID..UHID...._STA

  0690: 00 a4 44 53 54 41 0a 01 14 0e 5f 44 49 53 00 44  ..DSTA...._DIS.D

  06a0: 43 4e 54 0a 01 0a 00 14 0d 5f 43 52 53 00 a4 44  CNT......_CRS..D

  06b0: 43 52 53 0a 01 14 0d 5f 53 52 53 01 44 53 52 53  CRS...._SRS.DSRS

  06c0: 68 0a 01 14 1a 5f 50 52 53 00 a0 0c 46 49 52 4d  h...._PRS...FIRM

  06d0: 0a 01 a4 49 52 50 52 a1 06 a4 49 52 50 32 08 49  ...IRPR...IRP2.I

  06e0: 52 50 52 11 39 0a 36 22 78 1c 30 2a 0e 00 47 01  RPR.9.6"x.0*..G.

  06f0: f8 03 f8 03 01 08 30 2a 0e 00 47 01 f8 02 f8 02  ......0*..G.....

  0700: 01 08 30 2a 0e 00 47 01 e8 03 e8 03 01 08 30 2a  ..0*..G.......0*

  0710: 0e 00 47 01 e8 02 e8 02 01 08 38 79 00 08 49 52  ..G.......8y..IR

  0720: 50 32 11 2d 0a 2a 22 78 1c 30 47 01 f8 03 f8 03  P2.-.*"x.0G.....

  0730: 01 08 30 47 01 f8 02 f8 02 01 08 30 47 01 e8 03  ..0G.......0G...

  0740: e8 03 01 08 30 47 01 e8 02 e8 02 01 08 38 79 00  ....0G.......8y.

  0750: 5b 82 47 19 4c 50 54 45 14 1c 5f 48 49 44 00 a0  [.G.LPTE.._HID..

  0760: 0d 4c 50 54 4d 0a 02 a4 0c 41 d0 04 01 a1 07 a4  .LPTM....A......

  0770: 0c 41 d0 04 00 14 0d 5f 53 54 41 00 a4 44 53 54  .A....._STA..DST

  0780: 41 0a 02 14 0e 5f 44 49 53 00 44 43 4e 54 0a 02  A...._DIS.DCNT..

  0790: 0a 00 14 4d 06 5f 43 52 53 00 44 43 52 53 0a 02  ...M._CRS.DCRS..

  07a0: a0 48 05 4c 50 54 4d 0a 02 70 49 52 51 4d 49 52  .H.LPTM..pIRQMIR

  07b0: 51 45 70 44 4d 41 4d 44 4d 41 45 70 49 4f 31 31  QEpDMAMDMAEpIO11

  07c0: 49 4f 32 31 70 49 4f 31 32 49 4f 32 32 70 4c 45  IO21pIO12IO22pLE

  07d0: 4e 31 4c 45 4e 32 72 49 4f 32 31 0b 00 04 49 4f  N1LEN2rIO21...IO

  07e0: 33 31 70 49 4f 33 31 49 4f 33 32 70 4c 45 4e 32  31pIO31IO32pLEN2

  07f0: 4c 45 4e 33 a4 43 52 53 32 a1 06 a4 43 52 53 31  LEN3.CRS2...CRS1

  0800: 14 0d 5f 53 52 53 01 44 53 52 53 68 0a 02 14 1a  .._SRS.DSRSh....

  0810: 5f 50 52 53 00 a0 0c 4c 50 54 4d 0a 02 a4 45 50  _PRS...LPTM...EP

  0820: 50 52 a1 06 a4 4c 50 50 52 08 4c 50 50 52 11 32  PR...LPPR.LPPR.2

  0830: 0a 2f 30 22 f8 1c 2a 00 00 47 01 78 03 78 03 01  ./0"..*..G.x.x..

  0840: 08 30 22 f8 1c 2a 00 00 47 01 78 02 78 02 01 08  .0"..*..G.x.x...

  0850: 30 22 f8 1c 2a 00 00 47 01 bc 03 bc 03 01 04 79  0"..*..G.......y

  0860: 00 08 45 50 50 52 11 42 08 0a 7e 22 f8 1c 30 2a  ..EPPR.B..~"..0*

  0870: 0e 00 47 01 78 03 78 03 01 08 47 01 78 07 78 07  ..G.x.x...G.x.x.

  0880: 01 08 30 2a 0e 00 47 01 78 02 78 02 01 08 47 01  ..0*..G.x.x...G.

  0890: 78 06 78 06 01 08 30 2a 0e 00 47 01 bc 03 bc 03  x.x...0*..G.....

  08a0: 01 04 47 01 bc 07 bc 07 01 04 30 2a 00 00 47 01  ..G.......0*..G.

  08b0: 78 03 78 03 01 08 47 01 78 07 78 07 01 08 30 2a  x.x...G.x.x...0*

  08c0: 00 00 47 01 78 02 78 02 01 08 47 01 78 06 78 06  ..G.x.x...G.x.x.

  08d0: 01 08 30 2a 00 00 47 01 bc 03 bc 03 01 04 47 01  ..0*..G.......G.

  08e0: bc 07 bc 07 01 04 38 79 00 5b 82 40 12 53 49 4f  ......8y.[.@.SIO

  08f0: 52 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 02 14 0b 5f 55 49  R._HID.A....._UI

  0900: 44 00 a4 53 50 49 4f 08 43 52 53 5f 11 1d 0a 1a  D..SPIO.CRS_....

  0910: 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 00  G.......G.......

  0920: 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 79 00 14 40 0e 5f 43 52  G.......y..@._CR

  0930: 53 00 a0 4d 04 90 92 93 53 50 49 4f 0b f0 03 94  S..M....SPIO....

  0940: 53 50 49 4f 0a f0 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 02 47 50 31  SPIO...CRS_..GP1

  0950: 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 04 47 50 31 31 8c 43 52 53  0.CRS_..GP11.CRS

  0960: 5f 0a 07 47 50 4c 31 70 53 50 49 4f 47 50 31 30  _..GPL1pSPIOGP10

  0970: 70 53 50 49 4f 47 50 31 31 70 0a 02 47 50 4c 31  pSPIOGP11p..GPL1

  0980: a0 42 04 49 4f 31 42 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 0a 47 50  .B.IO1B.CRS_..GP

  0990: 32 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 0c 47 50 32 31 8c 43 52  20.CRS_..GP21.CR

  09a0: 53 5f 0a 0f 47 50 4c 32 70 49 4f 31 42 47 50 32  S_..GPL2pIO1BGP2

  09b0: 30 70 49 4f 31 42 47 50 32 31 70 49 4f 31 4c 47  0pIO1BGP21pIO1LG

  09c0: 50 4c 32 a0 42 04 49 4f 58 42 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a  PL2.B.IOXB.CRS_.

  09d0: 12 47 50 33 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 14 47 50 33 31  .GP30.CRS_..GP31

  09e0: 8c 43 52 53 5f 0a 17 47 50 4c 33 70 49 4f 58 42  .CRS_..GPL3pIOXB

  09f0: 47 50 33 30 70 49 4f 58 42 47 50 33 31 70 49 4f  GP30pIOXBGP31pIO

  0a00: 58 4c 47 50 4c 33 a4 43 52 53 5f 08 44 43 41 54  XLGPL3.CRS_.DCAT

  0a10: 12 2c 15 0a 03 0a 02 0a 01 0a 00 0a ff 0a 0c 0a  .,..............

  0a20: ff 0a ff 0a 0b 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a  ................

  0a30: ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 0a ff 5b 01 4d  .............[.M

  0a40: 55 54 30 00 14 14 45 4e 46 47 01 5b 23 4d 55 54  UT0...ENFG.[#MUT

  0a50: 30 ff 1f 70 68 4c 44 4e 5f 14 0c 45 58 46 47 00  0..phLDN_..EXFG.

  0a60: 5b 27 4d 55 54 30 14 1d 4c 50 54 4d 01 45 4e 46  ['MUT0..LPTM.ENF

  0a70: 47 43 47 4c 44 68 7b 4f 50 54 31 0a 80 60 45 58  GCGLDh{OPT1..`EX

  0a80: 46 47 a4 60 14 35 46 49 52 4d 01 45 4e 46 47 43  FG.`.5FIRM.ENFGC

  0a90: 47 4c 44 68 70 44 4d 43 48 60 45 58 46 47 a0 13  GLDhpDMCH`EXFG..

  0aa0: 90 95 60 0a 04 92 93 7b 60 0a 03 61 0a 00 70 0a  ..`....{`..a..p.

  0ab0: 01 62 a1 05 70 0a 00 62 a4 62 14 44 04 55 48 49  .b..p..b.b.D.UHI

  0ac0: 44 01 a0 36 93 68 0a 01 45 4e 46 47 43 47 4c 44  D..6.h..ENFGCGLD

  0ad0: 68 70 44 4d 43 48 60 45 58 46 47 a0 15 90 95 60  hpDMCH`EXFG....`

  0ae0: 0a 04 92 93 7b 60 0a 03 61 0a 00 a4 0c 3a 63 60  ....{`..a....:c`

  0af0: 01 a1 07 a4 0c 41 d0 05 10 a4 0c 41 d0 05 01 14  .....A.....A....

  0b00: 06 53 49 4f 53 01 14 06 53 49 4f 57 01 14 06 53  .SIOS...SIOW...S

  0b10: 49 4f 48 00 5b 80 49 4f 49 44 01 53 50 49 4f 0a  IOH.[.IOID.SPIO.

  0b20: 02 5b 81 10 49 4f 49 44 01 49 4e 44 58 08 44 41  .[..IOID.INDX.DA

  0b30: 54 41 08 5b 86 4b 06 49 4e 44 58 44 41 54 41 01  TA.[.K.INDXDATA.

  0b40: 00 38 4c 44 4e 5f 08 00 40 0d 46 44 43 50 01 00  .8LDN_..@.FDCP..

  0b50: 02 4c 50 54 50 01 55 52 41 50 01 55 52 42 50 01  .LPTP.URAP.URBP.

  0b60: 00 4a 06 41 43 54 52 08 00 48 17 49 4f 41 48 08  .J.ACTR..H.IOAH.

  0b70: 49 4f 41 4c 08 49 4f 48 32 08 49 4f 4c 32 08 00  IOAL.IOH2.IOL2..

  0b80: 40 06 49 4e 54 52 08 00 18 44 4d 43 48 08 00 48  @.INTR...DMCH..H

  0b90: 3d 4f 50 54 31 08 4f 50 54 32 08 4f 50 54 33 08  =OPT1.OPT2.OPT3.

  0ba0: 14 0f 43 47 4c 44 01 a4 83 88 44 43 41 54 68 00  ..CGLD....DCATh.

  0bb0: 14 40 05 44 53 54 41 01 70 0a 00 60 79 0a 01 68  .@.DSTA.p..`y..h

  0bc0: 61 a0 3d 7b 49 4f 53 54 61 00 45 4e 46 47 43 47  a.={IOSTa.ENFGCG

  0bd0: 4c 44 68 a0 09 41 43 54 52 70 0a 0f 60 a1 1d a0  LDh..ACTRp..`...

  0be0: 15 93 68 0a 03 a0 09 49 4f 41 48 70 0a 0d 60 a1  ..h....IOAHp..`.

  0bf0: 05 70 0a 00 60 a1 05 70 0a 0d 60 45 58 46 47 a4  .p..`..p..`EXFG.

  0c00: 60 14 40 05 44 43 4e 54 02 45 4e 46 47 43 47 4c  `.@.DCNT.ENFGCGL

  0c10: 44 68 79 49 4f 41 48 0a 08 61 7d 49 4f 41 4c 61  DhyIOAH..a}IOALa

  0c20: 61 52 52 49 4f 68 69 61 0a 08 a0 1d 90 95 44 4d  aRRIOhia......DM

  0c30: 43 48 0a 04 92 93 7b 44 4d 43 48 0a 03 61 0a 00  CH....{DMCH..a..

  0c40: 52 44 4d 41 68 69 75 61 70 69 41 43 54 52 45 58  RDMAhiuapiACTREX

  0c50: 46 47 08 43 52 53 31 11 13 0a 10 22 00 00 2a 00  FG.CRS1...."..*.

  0c60: 00 47 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 79 00 8b 43 52 53 31  .G.......y..CRS1

  0c70: 0a 01 49 52 51 4d 8c 43 52 53 31 0a 04 44 4d 41  ..IRQM.CRS1..DMA

  0c80: 4d 8b 43 52 53 31 0a 08 49 4f 31 31 8b 43 52 53  M.CRS1..IO11.CRS

  0c90: 31 0a 0a 49 4f 31 32 8c 43 52 53 31 0a 0d 4c 45  1..IO12.CRS1..LE

  0ca0: 4e 31 08 43 52 53 32 11 1b 0a 18 22 40 00 2a 04  N1.CRS2...."@.*.

  0cb0: 00 47 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 47 01 00 00 00 00 01  .G.......G......

  0cc0: 00 79 00 8b 43 52 53 32 0a 01 49 52 51 45 8c 43  .y..CRS2..IRQE.C

  0cd0: 52 53 32 0a 04 44 4d 41 45 8b 43 52 53 32 0a 08  RS2..DMAE.CRS2..

  0ce0: 49 4f 32 31 8b 43 52 53 32 0a 0a 49 4f 32 32 8c  IO21.CRS2..IO22.

  0cf0: 43 52 53 32 0a 0d 4c 45 4e 32 8b 43 52 53 32 0a  CRS2..LEN2.CRS2.

  0d00: 10 49 4f 33 31 8b 43 52 53 32 0a 12 49 4f 33 32  .IO31.CRS2..IO32

  0d10: 8c 43 52 53 32 0a 15 4c 45 4e 33 14 4d 08 44 43  .CRS2..LEN3.M.DC

  0d20: 52 53 01 45 4e 46 47 43 47 4c 44 68 79 49 4f 41  RS.ENFGCGLDhyIOA

  0d30: 48 0a 08 49 4f 31 31 7d 49 4f 41 4c 49 4f 31 31  H..IO11}IOALIO11

  0d40: 49 4f 31 31 70 49 4f 31 31 49 4f 31 32 74 82 49  IO11pIO11IO12t.I

  0d50: 4f 31 31 00 0a 01 60 79 0a 01 60 4c 45 4e 31 a0  O11...`y..`LEN1.

  0d60: 10 49 4e 54 52 79 0a 01 49 4e 54 52 49 52 51 4d  .INTRy..INTRIRQM

  0d70: a1 08 70 0a 00 49 52 51 4d a0 1d 90 95 44 4d 43  ..p..IRQM....DMC

  0d80: 48 0a 04 92 93 7b 44 4d 43 48 0a 03 61 0a 00 79  H....{DMCH..a..y

  0d90: 0a 01 61 44 4d 41 4d a1 08 70 0a 00 44 4d 41 4d  ..aDMAM..p..DMAM

  0da0: 45 58 46 47 a4 43 52 53 31 14 43 08 44 53 52 53  EXFG.CRS1.C.DSRS

  0db0: 02 8b 68 0a 01 49 52 51 4d 8c 68 0a 04 44 4d 41  ..h..IRQM.h..DMA

  0dc0: 4d 8b 68 0a 08 49 4f 31 31 45 4e 46 47 43 47 4c  M.h..IO11ENFGCGL

  0dd0: 44 69 7b 49 4f 31 31 0a ff 49 4f 41 4c 7a 49 4f  Di{IO11..IOALzIO

  0de0: 31 31 0a 08 49 4f 41 48 a0 13 49 52 51 4d 82 49  11..IOAH..IRQM.I

  0df0: 52 51 4d 60 74 60 0a 01 49 4e 54 52 a1 08 70 0a  RQM`t`..INTR..p.

  0e00: 00 49 4e 54 52 a0 13 44 4d 41 4d 82 44 4d 41 4d  .INTR..DMAM.DMAM

  0e10: 60 74 60 0a 01 44 4d 43 48 a1 08 70 0a 04 44 4d  `t`..DMCH..p..DM

  0e20: 43 48 45 58 46 47 44 43 4e 54 69 0a 01 5b 82 4b  CHEXFGDCNTi..[.K

  0e30: 09 53 59 53 52 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 02 08  .SYSR._HID.A....

  0e40: 5f 55 49 44 0a 01 08 5f 43 52 53 11 4e 07 0a 7a  _UID..._CRS.N..z

  0e50: 47 01 10 00 10 00 00 10 47 01 22 00 22 00 00 1e  G.......G."."...

  0e60: 47 01 44 00 44 00 00 1c 47 01 63 00 63 00 00 01  G.D.D...G.c.c...

  0e70: 47 01 65 00 65 00 00 01 47 01 67 00 67 00 00 09  G.e.e...G.g.g...

  0e80: 47 01 72 00 72 00 00 0e 47 01 80 00 80 00 00 01  G.r.r...G.......

  0e90: 47 01 84 00 84 00 00 03 47 01 88 00 88 00 00 01  G.......G.......

  0ea0: 47 01 8c 00 8c 00 00 03 47 01 90 00 90 00 00 10  G.......G.......

  0eb0: 47 01 a2 00 a2 00 00 1e 47 01 e0 00 e0 00 00 10  G.......G.......

  0ec0: 47 01 d0 04 d0 04 00 02 79 00 5b 82 42 0b 46 57  G.......y.[.B.FW

  0ed0: 48 5f 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 25 d4 08 00 08 43 52 53  H_._HID.%....CRS

  0ee0: 5f 11 1d 0a 1a 86 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  _...............

  0ef0: 00 86 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 79 00 8a  .............y..

  0f00: 43 52 53 5f 0a 04 42 53 30 30 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a  CRS_..BS00.CRS_.

  0f10: 08 42 4c 30 30 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 10 42 53 31 30  .BL00.CRS_..BS10

  0f20: 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 14 42 4c 31 30 14 42 05 5f 43  .CRS_..BL10.B._C

  0f30: 52 53 00 70 0c 00 00 80 ff 60 82 46 48 44 30 61  RS.p.....`.FHD0a

  0f40: 76 61 a0 0a 61 77 61 0c 00 00 08 00 61 72 60 61  va..awa.....ar`a

  0f50: 62 70 62 42 53 30 30 72 42 53 30 30 0c 00 00 40  bpbBS00rBS00...@

  0f60: 00 42 53 31 30 74 0a 00 42 53 31 30 42 4c 30 30  .BS10t..BS10BL00

  0f70: 70 42 4c 30 30 42 4c 31 30 a4 43 52 53 5f 5b 82  pBL00BL10.CRS_[.

  0f80: 4b 09 46 57 48 45 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 02  K.FWHE._HID.A...

  0f90: 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 03 08 43 52 53 5f 11 11 0a 0e  ._UID...CRS_....

  0fa0: 86 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 79 00 14 4c  ............y..L

  0fb0: 06 5f 43 52 53 00 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 04 42 53 30  ._CRS..CRS_..BS0

  0fc0: 30 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 08 42 4c 30 30 a0 1a 93 5e  0.CRS_..BL00...^

  0fd0: 5e 2e 46 57 48 5f 42 53 30 30 0a 00 5e 5e 2e 46  ^.FWH_BS00..^^.F

  0fe0: 57 48 5f 5f 43 52 53 72 5e 5e 2e 46 57 48 5f 42  WH__CRSr^^.FWH_B

  0ff0: 53 30 30 5e 5e 2e 46 57 48 5f 42 4c 30 30 42 53  S00^^.FWH_BL00BS

  1000: 30 30 74 5e 5e 2e 46 57 48 5f 42 53 31 30 42 53  00t^^.FWH_BS10BS

  1010: 30 30 42 4c 30 30 a4 43 52 53 5f 5b 80 46 48 52  00BL00.CRS_[.FHR

  1020: 30 02 0a e3 0a 01 5b 81 0b 46 48 52 30 01 46 48  0.....[..FHR0.FH

  1030: 44 30 08 10 30 5c 00 5b 81 2b 42 49 4f 53 01 00  D0..0\.[.+BIOS..

  1040: 40 40 00 20 41 53 54 45 08 00 08 53 53 54 45 08  @@. ASTE...SSTE.

  1050: 50 41 44 53 08 41 43 50 53 08 57 53 54 45 08 49  PADS.ACPS.WSTE.I

  1060: 4e 53 53 08 10 42 07 5c 5f 53 42 5f 08 42 41 54  NSS..B.\_SB_.BAT

  1070: 4f 0a 00 5b 01 45 43 4d 58 00 5b 01 53 4d 42 46  O..[.ECMX.[.SMBF

  1080: 00 5b 01 42 41 54 58 00 08 54 48 42 46 11 07 0a  .[.BATX..THBF...

  1090: 04 00 00 00 00 8b 54 48 42 46 0a 00 44 57 30 30  ......THBF..DW00

  10a0: 8b 54 48 42 46 0a 02 44 57 30 31 8c 54 48 42 46  .THBF..DW01.THBF

  10b0: 0a 00 44 42 30 30 8c 54 48 42 46 0a 01 44 42 30  ..DB00.THBF..DB0

  10c0: 31 8c 54 48 42 46 0a 02 44 42 31 30 8c 54 48 42  1.THBF..DB10.THB

  10d0: 46 0a 03 44 42 31 31 5b 80 4f 50 52 30 01 0a 80  F..DB11[.OPR0...

  10e0: 0a 80 5b 81 0b 4f 50 52 30 01 44 50 38 30 08 5b  ..[..OPR0.DP80.[

  10f0: 80 4f 50 52 31 01 0a b2 0a 02 5b 81 10 4f 50 52  .OPR1.....[..OPR

  1100: 31 01 53 57 49 30 08 41 50 4d 53 08 5b 80 4f 50  1.SWI0.APMS.[.OP

  1110: 52 32 01 0b 78 03 0a 02 5b 81 0b 4f 50 52 32 01  R2..x...[..OPR2.

  1120: 50 33 37 38 08 5b 80 4f 50 52 33 01 0b 80 04 0a  P378.[.OPR3.....

  1130: 10 5b 81 18 4f 50 52 33 01 00 20 00 03 53 47 31  .[..OPR3.. ..SG1

  1140: 33 01 00 24 00 04 53 47 32 34 01 10 45 af 5c 2f  3..$..SG24..E.\/

  1150: 03 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 5b 82 42  ._SB_PCI0SBRG[.B

  1160: ae 45 43 30 5f 08 45 43 46 4c ff 5b 01 4d 55 45  .EC0_.ECFL.[.MUE

  1170: 43 00 08 46 41 4b 45 0a 00 14 23 45 43 41 56 00  C..FAKE...#ECAV.

  1180: a0 17 93 45 43 46 4c ff a0 0b 92 95 5f 52 45 56  ...ECFL....._REV

  1190: 0a 02 a4 01 a1 03 a4 00 a4 45 43 46 4c 08 5f 48  .........ECFL._H

  11a0: 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 09 08 5f 43 52 53 11 15 0a 12  ID.A...._CRS....

  11b0: 47 01 62 00 62 00 00 01 47 01 66 00 66 00 00 01  G.b.b...G.f.f...

  11c0: 79 00 8b 5f 43 52 53 0a 02 44 50 52 54 8b 5f 43  y.._CRS..DPRT._C

  11d0: 52 53 0a 0a 43 50 52 54 08 5f 47 50 45 0a 1c 5b  RS..CPRT._GPE..[

  11e0: 80 45 43 4f 52 03 0a 00 0a 80 5b 81 47 0e 45 43  .ECOR.....[.G.EC

  11f0: 4f 52 11 00 20 43 4d 44 31 08 43 44 54 31 08 43  OR.. CMD1.CDT1.C

  1200: 44 54 32 08 43 44 54 33 08 00 40 08 50 52 54 43  DT2.CDT3..@.PRTC

  1210: 08 53 53 54 53 08 41 44 44 52 08 53 43 4d 44 08  .SSTS.ADDR.SCMD.

  1220: 53 4d 44 30 08 53 4d 44 31 08 44 41 54 42 40 0f  SMD0.SMD1.DATB@.

  1230: 42 43 4e 54 08 41 4c 52 4d 08 41 4c 52 30 08 41  BCNT.ALRM.ALR0.A

  1240: 4c 52 31 08 00 18 50 35 30 53 01 00 01 00 01 50  LR1...P50S.....P

  1250: 34 33 53 01 50 35 34 53 01 50 35 35 53 01 00 22  43S.P54S.P55S.."

  1260: 50 35 34 43 08 50 35 35 43 08 50 35 30 43 08 50  P54C.P55C.P50C.P

  1270: 34 33 43 08 00 20 50 36 30 43 08 50 36 31 43 08  43C.. P60C.P61C.

  1280: 50 36 32 43 08 50 36 33 43 08 50 36 34 43 08 50  P62C.P63C.P64C.P

  1290: 36 35 43 08 50 36 36 43 08 50 36 37 43 08 50 36  65C.P66C.P67C.P6

  12a0: 38 43 08 00 40 0f 46 46 41 4e 08 50 36 30 53 01  8C..@.FFAN.P60S.

  12b0: 50 36 31 53 01 50 36 32 53 01 50 36 33 53 01 50  P61S.P62S.P63S.P

  12c0: 36 34 53 01 50 36 35 53 01 50 36 36 53 01 50 36  64S.P65S.P66S.P6

  12d0: 37 53 01 5b 80 55 43 4d 53 01 0a 72 0a 05 5b 81  7S.[.UCMS..r..[.

  12e0: 10 55 43 4d 53 11 49 4e 44 30 08 44 41 54 58 08  .UCMS.IND0.DATX.

  12f0: 5b 86 1c 49 4e 44 30 44 41 54 58 01 00 48 0d 41  [..IND0DATX..H.A

  1300: 4e 59 53 08 41 44 56 4c 08 42 52 43 54 08 08 50  NYS.ADVL.BRCT..P

  1310: 57 41 43 11 13 0a 10 17 2e 3d 49 58 60 64 68 6c  WAC......=IX`dhl

  1320: 70 73 77 7b 7f 81 9c 08 50 57 44 43 11 13 0a 10  psw{....PWDC....

  1330: 0f 26 36 41 51 58 5c 60 64 68 6c 70 73 77 7b 7f  .&6AQX\`dhlpsw{.

  1340: 14 07 5f 49 4e 49 00 a3 14 12 5f 52 45 47 02 a0  .._INI...._REG..

  1350: 0b 93 68 0a 03 70 69 45 43 46 4c 08 54 45 53 54  ..h..piECFL.TEST

  1360: 0a 00 14 4c 04 5f 51 30 39 00 a0 3c 93 4f 53 46  ...L._Q09..<.OSF

  1370: 4c 0a 00 70 0a 09 44 50 38 30 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42  L..p..DP80.\._SB

  1380: 5f 41 43 5f 5f 0a 80 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 41  _AC__...\._SB_BA

  1390: 54 30 0a 80 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 41 54 31 0a  T0...\._SB_BAT1.

  13a0: 80 44 4c 59 30 0a 64 a1 07 44 4c 59 30 0a 00 14  .DLY0.d..DLY0...

  13b0: 1a 5f 51 30 41 00 70 0a 01 44 50 38 30 86 5c 2e  ._Q0A.p..DP80.\.

  13c0: 5f 53 42 5f 53 4c 50 42 0a 80 14 3f 5f 51 30 42  _SB_SLPB...?_Q0B

  13d0: 00 70 0a 02 44 50 38 30 a0 31 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42  .p..DP80.1\/._SB

  13e0: 5f 50 43 49 30 50 30 50 32 4d 50 43 30 4d 50 44  _PCI0P0P2MPC0MPD

  13f0: 50 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e  P..\._SB_ATKP.\.

  1400: 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 5d 14 41 04 5f 51 30  _SB_ATKD.].A._Q0

  1410: 45 00 a0 11 94 42 52 43 54 0a 00 76 42 52 43 54  E....BRCT..vBRCT

  1420: 53 54 42 52 70 42 52 43 54 44 50 38 30 a0 1e 5c  STBRpBRCTDP80..\

  1430: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  ._SB_ATKP.\._SB_

  1440: 41 54 4b 44 72 42 52 43 54 0a 20 00 14 41 04 5f  ATKDrBRCT. ..A._

  1450: 51 30 46 00 a0 11 95 42 52 43 54 0a 0f 75 42 52  Q0F....BRCT..uBR

  1460: 43 54 53 54 42 52 70 42 52 43 54 44 50 38 30 a0  CTSTBRpBRCTDP80.

  1470: 1e 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53  .\._SB_ATKP.\._S

  1480: 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 72 42 52 43 54 0a 10 00 14 3b  B_ATKDrBRCT....;

  1490: 5f 51 31 30 00 70 0a 07 44 50 38 30 7f 42 4b 4c  _Q10.p..DP80.BKL

  14a0: 54 0a 01 60 70 60 42 4b 4c 54 a0 1f 5c 2e 5f 53  T..`p`BKLT..\._S

  14b0: 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 74 0a 34 42 4b 4c 54 60 86 5c  B_ATKPt.4BKLT`.\

  14c0: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 60 08 44 53 54 45 0a  ._SB_ATKD`.DSTE.

  14d0: 00 08 43 53 54 45 0a 00 14 4b 18 5f 51 31 31 00  ..CSTE...K._Q11.

  14e0: 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47  p\/._SB_PCI0SBRG

  14f0: 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 61 7a 61 0a 04 61 a0 46  EC0_ANYSaza..a.F

  1500: 0a 93 61 0a 09 a0 23 93 44 53 54 45 0a 00 70 0a  ..a...#.DSTE..p.

  1510: a3 53 57 49 30 70 53 53 54 45 60 70 53 53 54 45  .SWI0pSSTE`pSSTE

  1520: 43 53 54 45 75 44 53 54 45 a1 4b 07 a0 42 07 7b  CSTEuDSTE.K..B.{

  1530: 41 53 54 45 0a 33 00 a0 1e 92 94 41 53 54 45 0a  ASTE.3.....ASTE.

  1540: 06 75 43 53 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a 04 70  .uCSTE...CSTE..p

  1550: 0a 01 43 53 54 45 a1 48 04 a0 1e 7b 41 53 54 45  ..CSTE.H...{ASTE

  1560: 0a 03 00 75 43 53 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a  ...uCSTE...CSTE.

  1570: 07 70 0a 01 43 53 54 45 a1 26 75 43 53 54 45 a0  .p..CSTE.&uCSTE.

  1580: 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a 02 70 0a 04 43 53 54 45 a0  ..CSTE..p..CSTE.

  1590: 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a 06 70 0a 01 43 53 54 45 70  ..CSTE..p..CSTEp

  15a0: 43 53 54 45 60 a1 42 0a a0 23 93 44 53 54 45 0a  CSTE`.B..#.DSTE.

  15b0: 00 70 0a a3 53 57 49 30 70 53 53 54 45 60 70 53  .p..SWI0pSSTE`pS

  15c0: 53 54 45 43 53 54 45 75 44 53 54 45 a1 4b 07 a0  STECSTEuDSTE.K..

  15d0: 42 07 7b 41 53 54 45 0a 33 00 a0 1e 92 94 41 53  B.{ASTE.3.....AS

  15e0: 54 45 0a 06 75 43 53 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53 54 45  TE..uCSTE...CSTE

  15f0: 0a 04 70 0a 01 43 53 54 45 a1 48 04 a0 1e 7b 41  ..p..CSTE.H...{A

  1600: 53 54 45 0a 03 00 75 43 53 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53  STE...uCSTE...CS

  1610: 54 45 0a 08 70 0a 01 43 53 54 45 a1 26 75 43 53  TE..p..CSTE.&uCS

  1620: 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a 02 70 0a 04 43 53  TE...CSTE..p..CS

  1630: 54 45 a0 0f 93 43 53 54 45 0a 06 70 0a 01 43 53  TE...CSTE..p..CS

  1640: 54 45 70 43 53 54 45 60 a0 1b 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  TEpCSTE`..\._SB_

  1650: 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 72  ATKP.\._SB_ATKDr

  1660: 0a 60 60 00 14 26 5f 51 31 33 00 70 0a 10 44 50  .``..&_Q13.p..DP

  1670: 38 30 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c  80..\._SB_ATKP.\

  1680: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 32 14 3f 5f 51 31  ._SB_ATKD.2.?_Q1

  1690: 34 00 70 0a 11 44 50 38 30 7b 41 44 56 4c 0a 0f  4.p..DP80{ADVL..

  16a0: 41 44 56 4c a0 0d 95 41 44 56 4c 0a 0f 75 41 44  ADVL...ADVL..uAD

  16b0: 56 4c a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c  VL..\._SB_ATKP.\

  16c0: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 31 14 3f 5f 51 31  ._SB_ATKD.1.?_Q1

  16d0: 35 00 70 0a 12 44 50 38 30 7b 41 44 56 4c 0a 0f  5.p..DP80{ADVL..

  16e0: 41 44 56 4c a0 0d 94 41 44 56 4c 0a 00 76 41 44  ADVL...ADVL..vAD

  16f0: 56 4c a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c  VL..\._SB_ATKP.\

  1700: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 30 14 35 5f 51 33  ._SB_ATKD.0.5_Q3

  1710: 30 00 70 0a 30 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  0.p.0\/._SB_PCI0

  1720: 53 42 52 47 50 33 37 38 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  SBRGP378..\._SB_

  1730: 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a  ATKP.\._SB_ATKD.

  1740: 50 14 35 5f 51 33 31 00 70 0a 31 5c 2f 04 5f 53  P.5_Q31.p.1\/._S

  1750: 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 50 33 37 38 a0 18  B_PCI0SBRGP378..

  1760: 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42  \._SB_ATKP.\._SB

  1770: 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 51 14 3f 5f 51 33 32 00 70 0a  _ATKD.Q.?_Q32.p.

  1780: 32 44 50 38 30 a0 31 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43  2DP80.1\/._SB_PC

  1790: 49 30 50 30 50 32 4d 50 43 30 4d 50 44 50 a0 18  I0P0P2MPC0MPDP..

  17a0: 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42  \._SB_ATKP.\._SB

  17b0: 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 5d 14 1f 5f 51 33 33 00 a0 18  _ATKD.].._Q33...

  17c0: 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42  \._SB_ATKP.\._SB

  17d0: 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 6a 14 35 5f 51 33 36 00 70 0a  _ATKD.j.5_Q36.p.

  17e0: 36 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47  6\/._SB_PCI0SBRG

  17f0: 50 33 37 38 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50  P378..\._SB_ATKP

  1800: 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 5c 14 4f 05  .\._SB_ATKD.\.O.

  1810: 5f 51 35 31 00 70 0a 51 44 50 38 30 a0 40 05 5c  _Q51.p.QDP80.@.\

  1820: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  ._SB_ATKP.\._SB_

  1830: 41 54 4b 44 0a 4c 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49  ATKD.L\/._SB_PCI

  1840: 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 4b 5b  0SBRGEC0_STC5.K[

  1850: 22 0b f4 01 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53  "...\/._SB_PCI0S

  1860: 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 2b 5b 80 50  BRGEC0_STC5.+[.P

  1870: 4d 52 47 01 50 4d 42 53 0a 80 5b 81 35 50 4d 52  MRG.PMBS..[.5PMR

  1880: 47 01 00 08 50 57 4e 53 01 00 01 52 54 43 53 01  G...PWNS...RTCS.

  1890: 00 45 14 00 03 47 50 33 53 01 00 03 47 50 37 53  .E...GP3S...GP7S

  18a0: 01 00 04 47 50 42 53 01 00 1b 00 04 47 50 42 45  ...GPBS.....GPBE

  18b0: 01 5b 80 49 4f 5f 5f 01 44 50 52 54 0a 05 5b 81  .[.IO__.DPRT..[.

  18c0: 12 49 4f 5f 5f 11 44 41 54 30 08 00 18 43 4d 44  .IO__.DAT0...CMD

  18d0: 30 08 5b 81 12 49 4f 5f 5f 11 00 20 4f 55 54 53  0.[..IO__.. OUTS

  18e0: 01 49 4e 50 53 01 14 4f 05 44 4c 59 30 09 a0 37  .INPS..O.DLY0..7

  18f0: 45 43 41 56 70 68 43 44 54 31 70 0a 6b 43 44 54  ECAVphCDT1p.kCDT

  1900: 32 70 0a 00 43 44 54 33 70 0a bb 43 4d 44 31 70  2p..CDT3p..CMD1p

  1910: 0a 05 60 a2 0d 90 60 43 4d 44 31 5b 22 0a 01 76  ..`...`CMD1["..v

  1920: 60 a4 43 44 54 31 a1 1f 57 44 54 31 68 57 44 54  `.CDT1..WDT1hWDT

  1930: 32 0a 6b 57 44 54 33 0a 00 57 43 4d 44 0a bb a4  2.kWDT3..WCMD...

  1940: 52 44 45 43 0a 05 14 3c 53 54 42 52 08 a0 1c 41  RDEC...<STBR...A

  1950: 43 53 5f 70 83 88 50 57 41 43 42 52 43 54 00 60  CS_p..PWACBRCT.`

  1960: 70 0a 85 61 53 54 43 34 60 61 a1 18 70 83 88 50  p..aSTC4`a..p..P

  1970: 57 44 43 42 52 43 54 00 60 70 0a 85 61 53 54 43  WDCBRCT.`p..aSTC

  1980: 34 60 61 14 29 41 43 53 5f 08 a0 0a 45 43 41 56  4`a.)ACS_...ECAV

  1990: a4 50 36 34 53 a1 17 70 0a 00 61 70 52 44 50 36  .P64S..p..apRDP6

  19a0: 61 7b 61 0a 10 61 7a 61 0a 04 61 a4 61 14 29 42  a{a..aza..a.a.)B

  19b0: 41 54 53 08 a0 0a 45 43 41 56 a4 50 35 35 53 a1  ATS...ECAV.P55S.

  19c0: 17 70 0a 00 61 70 52 44 50 35 61 7b 61 0a 20 61  .p..apRDP5a{a. a

  19d0: 7a 61 0a 05 61 a4 61 14 29 43 44 53 5f 08 a0 0a  za..a.a.)CDS_...

  19e0: 45 43 41 56 a4 50 35 34 53 a1 17 70 0a 00 61 70  ECAV.P54S..p..ap

  19f0: 52 44 50 35 61 7b 61 0a 10 61 7a 61 0a 04 61 a4  RDP5a{a..aza..a.

  1a00: 61 14 13 52 44 50 35 08 52 44 45 43 0a 43 a4 52  a..RDP5.RDEC.C.R

  1a10: 44 45 43 0a 43 14 13 52 44 50 36 08 52 44 45 43  DEC.C..RDP6.RDEC

  1a20: 0a 78 a4 52 44 45 43 0a 78 14 40 05 53 54 43 34  .x.RDEC.x.@.STC4

  1a30: 0a a0 2f 45 43 41 56 70 68 43 44 54 31 70 69 43  ../ECAVphCDT1piC

  1a40: 44 54 32 70 0a c4 43 4d 44 31 70 0a 05 60 a2 0d  DT2p..CMD1p..`..

  1a50: 90 60 43 4d 44 31 5b 22 0a 01 76 60 a4 43 44 54  .`CMD1["..v`.CDT

  1a60: 31 a1 18 57 44 54 31 68 57 44 54 32 69 57 43 4d  1..WDT1hWDT2iWCM

  1a70: 44 0a c4 a4 52 44 45 43 0a 05 14 45 04 53 54 43  D...RDEC...E.STC

  1a80: 35 09 a0 29 45 43 41 56 70 68 43 44 54 31 70 0a  5..)ECAVphCDT1p.

  1a90: c5 43 4d 44 31 70 0a 05 60 a2 0d 90 60 43 4d 44  .CMD1p..`...`CMD

  1aa0: 31 5b 22 0a 01 76 60 a4 43 44 54 31 a1 13 57 44  1["..v`.CDT1..WD

  1ab0: 54 31 68 57 43 4d 44 0a c5 a4 52 44 45 43 0a 05  T1hWCMD...RDEC..

  1ac0: 14 48 05 52 42 41 54 09 a0 30 45 43 41 56 70 0a  .H.RBAT..0ECAVp.

  1ad0: 00 43 44 54 31 70 68 43 44 54 32 70 0a da 43 4d  .CDT1phCDT2p..CM

  1ae0: 44 31 70 0a 05 60 a2 0d 90 60 43 4d 44 31 5b 22  D1p..`...`CMD1["

  1af0: 0a 01 76 60 a4 43 44 54 31 a1 1f 57 44 54 32 68  ..v`.CDT1..WDT2h

  1b00: 57 44 54 31 0a 00 57 43 4d 44 0a da 52 44 45 43  WDT1..WCMD..RDEC

  1b10: 0a 05 a4 52 44 45 43 0a 05 14 0d 57 43 4d 44 01  ...RDEC....WCMD.

  1b20: 57 52 45 43 0a 04 68 14 0d 57 44 54 31 01 57 52  WREC..h..WDT1.WR

  1b30: 45 43 0a 05 68 14 0d 57 44 54 32 01 57 52 45 43  EC..h..WDT2.WREC

  1b40: 0a 06 68 14 0d 57 44 54 33 01 57 52 45 43 0a 07  ..h..WDT3.WREC..

  1b50: 68 14 0c 49 52 44 59 08 a4 92 49 4e 50 53 14 0b  h..IRDY...INPS..

  1b60: 4f 52 44 59 08 a4 4f 55 54 53 14 1e 57 41 54 49  ORDY..OUTS..WATI

  1b70: 08 70 0a 05 60 a2 0e 90 60 92 49 52 44 59 5b 22  .p..`...`.IRDY["

  1b80: 0a 01 76 60 a4 49 52 44 59 14 1e 57 41 54 4f 08  ..v`.IRDY..WATO.

  1b90: 70 0a 05 60 a2 0e 90 60 92 4f 52 44 59 5b 22 0a  p..`...`.ORDY[".

  1ba0: 01 76 60 a4 4f 52 44 59 14 12 43 4c 52 42 08 a2  .v`.ORDY..CLRB..

  1bb0: 0b 57 41 54 4f 70 44 41 54 30 60 14 43 04 52 44  .WATOpDAT0`.C.RD

  1bc0: 45 43 09 70 0a 00 47 50 42 45 a0 24 57 41 54 49  EC.p..GPBE.$WATI

  1bd0: 70 0a 80 43 4d 44 30 a0 17 57 41 54 49 70 68 44  p..CMD0..WATIphD

  1be0: 41 54 30 a0 0b 57 41 54 4f 70 44 41 54 30 60 70  AT0..WATOpDAT0`p

  1bf0: 0a 01 47 50 42 53 70 0a 01 47 50 42 45 a4 60 14  ..GPBSp..GPBE.`.

  1c00: 41 04 57 52 45 43 0a 70 0a 00 47 50 42 45 a0 24  A.WREC.p..GPBE.$

  1c10: 57 41 54 49 70 0a 81 43 4d 44 30 a0 17 57 41 54  WATIp..CMD0..WAT

  1c20: 49 70 68 44 41 54 30 a0 0b 57 41 54 49 70 69 44  IphDAT0..WATIpiD

  1c30: 41 54 30 70 0a 01 47 50 42 53 70 0a 01 47 50 42  AT0p..GPBSp..GPB

  1c40: 45 06 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52  E.\/._SB_PCI0SBR

  1c50: 47 45 43 30 5f 44 50 52 54 44 50 52 54 06 5c 2f  GEC0_DPRTDPRT.\/

  1c60: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  1c70: 5f 43 50 52 54 43 50 52 54 10 44 0e 5c 5f 53 42  _CPRTCPRT.D.\_SB

  1c80: 5f 06 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52  _.\/._SB_PCI0SBR

  1c90: 47 45 43 30 5f 45 43 41 56 45 43 41 56 06 5c 2f  GEC0_ECAVECAV.\/

  1ca0: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  1cb0: 5f 41 43 53 5f 41 43 53 5f 06 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42  _ACS_ACS_.\/._SB

  1cc0: 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 42 41 54  _PCI0SBRGEC0_BAT

  1cd0: 53 42 41 54 53 5b 82 24 4c 49 44 5f 08 5f 48 49  SBATS[.$LID_._HI

  1ce0: 44 0c 41 d0 0c 0d 14 14 5f 4c 49 44 00 70 5c 2e  D.A....._LID.p\.

  1cf0: 5f 53 42 5f 4c 49 44 4c 60 a4 60 10 41 05 5c 5f  _SB_LIDL`.`.A.\_

  1d00: 47 50 45 14 49 04 5f 4c 31 42 08 7f 5c 2e 5f 53  GPE.I._L1B..\._S

  1d10: 42 5f 4c 49 44 4c 0a 01 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 4c 49  B_LIDL..\._SB_LI

  1d20: 44 4c 70 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 4c 49 44 4c 5c 2f 04  DLp\._SB_LIDL\/.

  1d30: 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 50 33 37 38  _SB_PCI0SBRGP378

  1d40: 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 4c 49 44 5f 0a 80 5b 82 0f  .\._SB_LID_..[..

  1d50: 53 4c 50 42 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 0e 10 45  SLPB._HID.A....E

  1d60: 1e 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47  .\/._SB_PCI0SBRG

  1d70: 45 43 30 5f 14 45 05 52 53 42 54 02 70 0a 07 60  EC0_.E.RSBT.p..`

  1d80: a2 44 04 60 76 60 70 0a 00 53 53 54 53 70 68 41  .D.`v`p..SSTSphA

  1d90: 44 44 52 70 69 53 43 4d 44 70 0a 05 50 52 54 43  DDRpiSCMDp..PRTC

  1da0: 70 0a 03 62 a2 20 62 5b 21 0a 0a 7b 53 53 54 53  p..b. b[!..{SSTS

  1db0: 0a 80 61 a0 0d 93 61 0a 80 70 0a 00 60 70 0a 00  ..a...a..p..`p..

  1dc0: 62 a1 03 76 62 a4 53 4d 44 30 14 45 05 52 42 59  b..vb.SMD0.E.RBY

  1dd0: 54 02 70 0a 07 60 a2 44 04 60 76 60 70 0a 00 53  T.p..`.D.`v`p..S

  1de0: 53 54 53 70 68 41 44 44 52 70 69 53 43 4d 44 70  STSphADDRpiSCMDp

  1df0: 0a 07 50 52 54 43 70 0a 03 62 a2 20 62 5b 22 0a  ..PRTCp..b. b[".

  1e00: 0a 7b 53 53 54 53 0a 80 61 a0 0d 93 61 0a 80 70  .{SSTS..a...a..p

  1e10: 0a 00 60 70 0a 00 62 a1 03 76 62 a4 53 4d 44 30  ..`p..b..vb.SMD0

  1e20: 14 46 05 57 42 59 54 03 70 0a 07 60 a2 4a 04 60  .F.WBYT.p..`.J.`

  1e30: 76 60 70 0a 00 53 53 54 53 70 68 41 44 44 52 70  v`p..SSTSphADDRp

  1e40: 69 53 43 4d 44 70 6a 53 4d 44 30 70 0a 06 50 52  iSCMDpjSMD0p..PR

  1e50: 54 43 70 0a 03 62 a2 20 62 5b 22 0a 0a 7b 53 53  TCp..b. b["..{SS

  1e60: 54 53 0a 80 61 a0 0d 93 61 0a 80 70 0a 00 60 70  TS..a...a..p..`p

  1e70: 0a 00 62 a1 03 76 62 14 4f 06 52 57 52 44 02 5b  ..b..vb.O.RWRD.[

  1e80: 23 45 43 4d 58 ff ff 70 0a 0f 60 a2 3e 60 76 60  #ECMX..p..`.>`v`

  1e90: 70 0a 00 53 53 54 53 70 68 41 44 44 52 70 69 53  p..SSTSphADDRpiS

  1ea0: 43 4d 44 70 0a 09 50 52 54 43 70 0a 03 62 5b 21  CMDp..PRTCp..b[!

  1eb0: 0a 78 7b 53 53 54 53 0a 80 61 a0 09 93 61 0a 80  .x{SSTS..a...a..

  1ec0: 70 0a 00 60 a1 05 5b 21 0a 78 70 53 4d 44 30 44  p..`..[!.xpSMD0D

  1ed0: 42 30 30 70 53 4d 44 31 44 42 30 31 5b 27 45 43  B00pSMD1DB01['EC

  1ee0: 4d 58 a4 44 57 30 30 14 4c 05 57 57 52 44 04 70  MX.DW00.L.WWRD.p

  1ef0: 0a 07 60 a2 40 05 60 76 60 70 0a 00 53 53 54 53  ..`.@.`v`p..SSTS

  1f00: 70 68 41 44 44 52 70 69 53 43 4d 44 70 6a 53 4d  phADDRpiSCMDpjSM

  1f10: 44 30 70 6b 53 4d 44 31 70 0a 08 50 52 54 43 70  D0pkSMD1p..PRTCp

  1f20: 0a 03 62 a2 20 62 5b 22 0a 0a 7b 53 53 54 53 0a  ..b. b["..{SSTS.

  1f30: 80 61 a0 0d 93 61 0a 80 70 0a 00 60 70 0a 00 62  .a...a..p..`p..b

  1f40: a1 03 76 62 5b 82 4a 07 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 43  ..vb[.J.\._SB_AC

  1f50: 5f 5f 08 5f 48 49 44 0d 41 43 50 49 30 30 30 33  __._HID.ACPI0003

  1f60: 00 08 5f 50 43 4c 12 07 01 5c 5f 53 42 5f 14 0b  .._PCL...\_SB_..

  1f70: 5f 50 53 52 00 a4 41 43 53 5f 14 45 04 5f 49 4e  _PSR..ACS_.E._IN

  1f80: 49 00 a0 20 41 43 53 5f 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50  I.. ACS_\/._SB_P

  1f90: 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 57 52 45 43 0a  CI0SBRGEC0_WREC.

  1fa0: 54 0a 80 a1 1c 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  T....\/._SB_PCI0

  1fb0: 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 57 52 45 43 0a 54 0a 90  SBRGEC0_WREC.T..

  1fc0: 10 4b 0d 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42  .K.\/._SB_PCI0SB

  1fd0: 52 47 45 43 30 5f 14 45 0c 5f 51 33 34 00 70 0a  RGEC0_.E._Q34.p.

  1fe0: 34 44 50 38 30 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  4DP80\/._SB_PCI0

  1ff0: 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 42 52 a0 26 41 43  SBRGEC0_STBR.&AC

  2000: 53 5f 57 52 45 43 0a 54 0a 80 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53  S_WREC.T....\._S

  2010: 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b  B_ATKP.\._SB_ATK

  2020: 44 0a 58 a1 22 57 52 45 43 0a 54 0a 90 a0 18 5c  D.X."WREC.T....\

  2030: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f  ._SB_ATKP.\._SB_

  2040: 41 54 4b 44 0a 57 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 43 5f  ATKD.W.\._SB_AC_

  2050: 5f 0a 80 5b 22 0a 14 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 41  _..["...\._SB_BA

  2060: 54 30 0a 80 5b 22 0a 14 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42  T0..["...\._SB_B

  2070: 41 54 31 0a 80 5b 22 0a 14 86 5c 2e 5f 50 52 5f  AT1..["...\._PR_

  2080: 43 50 55 31 0a 80 5b 22 0a 64 86 5c 2e 5f 50 52  CPU1..[".d.\._PR

  2090: 5f 43 50 55 31 0a 81 75 41 50 4d 53 5b 82 47 20  _CPU1..uAPMS[.G 

  20a0: 4f 53 59 53 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 02 08 5f  OSYS._HID.A...._

  20b0: 55 49 44 0a 02 08 43 52 53 5f 11 4e 04 0a 4a 47  UID...CRS_.N..JG

  20c0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 20 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 47  ...... G.......G

  20d0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 47  .......G.......G

  20e0: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 47 01 c0 04 c0 04 00 10 86  .......G........

  20f0: 09 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 09 00 00 00  ................

  2100: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 79 00 14 4b 19 5f 43 52 53  .......y..K._CRS

  2110: 00 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 0a 47 50 30 30 8b 43 52 53  ..CRS_..GP00.CRS

  2120: 5f 0a 0c 47 50 30 31 8c 43 52 53 5f 0a 0f 47 50  _..GP01.CRS_..GP

  2130: 30 4c 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 02 53 42 53 30 8b 43 52  0L.CRS_..SBS0.CR

  2140: 53 5f 0a 04 53 42 53 31 70 50 4d 42 53 47 50 30  S_..SBS1pPMBSGP0

  2150: 30 70 50 4d 42 53 47 50 30 31 70 53 42 55 53 53  0pPMBSGP01pSBUSS

  2160: 42 53 30 70 53 42 55 53 53 42 53 31 70 50 4d 4c  BS0pSBUSSBS1pPML

  2170: 4e 47 50 30 4c a0 4d 04 90 92 93 53 50 49 4f 0b  NGP0L.M....SPIO.

  2180: f0 03 94 53 50 49 4f 0a f0 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 12  ...SPIO...CRS_..

  2190: 47 50 31 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 14 47 50 31 31 8c  GP10.CRS_..GP11.

  21a0: 43 52 53 5f 0a 17 47 50 4c 31 70 53 50 49 4f 47  CRS_..GPL1pSPIOG

  21b0: 50 31 30 70 53 50 49 4f 47 50 31 31 70 0a 02 47  P10pSPIOGP11p..G

  21c0: 50 4c 31 a0 42 04 49 4f 31 42 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a  PL1.B.IO1B.CRS_.

  21d0: 1a 47 50 32 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 1c 47 50 32 31  .GP20.CRS_..GP21

  21e0: 8c 43 52 53 5f 0a 1f 47 50 32 4c 70 49 4f 31 42  .CRS_..GP2LpIO1B

  21f0: 47 50 32 30 70 49 4f 31 42 47 50 32 31 70 49 4f  GP20pIO1BGP21pIO

  2200: 31 4c 47 50 32 4c a0 42 04 49 4f 32 42 8b 43 52  1LGP2L.B.IO2B.CR

  2210: 53 5f 0a 22 47 50 33 30 8b 43 52 53 5f 0a 24 47  S_."GP30.CRS_.$G

  2220: 50 33 31 8c 43 52 53 5f 0a 27 47 50 33 4c 70 49  P31.CRS_.'GP3LpI

  2230: 4f 32 42 47 50 33 30 70 49 4f 32 42 47 50 33 31  O2BGP30pIO2BGP31

  2240: 70 49 4f 32 4c 47 50 33 4c a0 46 05 41 50 43 42  pIO2LGP3L.F.APCB

  2250: 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 38 4d 4c 30 31 8a 43 52 53 5f  .CRS_.8ML01.CRS_

  2260: 0a 34 4d 42 30 31 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 44 4d 4c 30  .4MB01.CRS_.DML0

  2270: 32 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 40 4d 42 30 32 70 41 50 43  2.CRS_.@MB02pAPC

  2280: 42 4d 42 30 31 70 41 50 43 4c 4d 4c 30 31 70 0c  BMB01pAPCLML01p.

  2290: 00 00 e0 fe 4d 42 30 32 70 0b 00 10 4d 4c 30 32  ....MB02p...ML02

  22a0: a4 43 52 53 5f 5b 82 4d 14 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 53  .CRS_[.M.\._SB_S

  22b0: 59 53 4d 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c 01 08 5f 55  YSM._HID.A...._U

  22c0: 49 44 0a 01 08 43 52 53 5f 11 42 04 0a 3e 86 09  ID...CRS_.B..>..

  22d0: 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 0a 00 86 09 00 00 00 00  ................

  22e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 09 00 00 00 00 0e 00 00 00  ................

  22f0: 02 00 86 09 00 01 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 86 09  ................

  2300: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 79 00 14 47 0e 5f  ..........y..G._

  2310: 43 52 53 00 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 10 42 41 53 31 8a  CRS..CRS_..BAS1.

  2320: 43 52 53 5f 0a 14 4c 45 4e 31 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a  CRS_..LEN1.CRS_.

  2330: 1c 42 41 53 32 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 20 4c 45 4e 32  .BAS2.CRS_. LEN2

  2340: 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 2c 4c 45 4e 33 8a 43 52 53 5f  .CRS_.,LEN3.CRS_

  2350: 0a 34 42 41 53 34 8a 43 52 53 5f 0a 38 4c 45 4e  .4BAS4.CRS_.8LEN

  2360: 34 a0 05 4f 53 46 4c a1 41 06 a0 28 4d 47 31 42  4..OSFL.A..(MG1B

  2370: a0 22 94 4d 47 31 42 0c 00 00 0c 00 70 0c 00 00  .".MG1B.....p...

  2380: 0c 00 42 41 53 31 74 4d 47 31 42 42 41 53 31 4c  ..BAS1tMG1BBAS1L

  2390: 45 4e 31 a1 15 70 0c 00 00 0c 00 42 41 53 31 70  EN1..p.....BAS1p

  23a0: 0c 00 00 02 00 4c 45 4e 31 a0 1f 72 4d 47 31 42  .....LEN1..rMG1B

  23b0: 4d 47 31 4c 60 70 60 42 41 53 32 74 0c 00 00 10  MG1L`p`BAS2t....

  23c0: 00 42 41 53 32 4c 45 4e 32 74 4d 47 32 42 0c 00  .BAS2LEN2tMG2B..

  23d0: 00 10 00 4c 45 4e 33 72 4d 47 32 42 4d 47 32 4c  ...LEN3rMG2BMG2L

  23e0: 42 41 53 34 74 0a 00 42 41 53 34 4c 45 4e 34 a4  BAS4t..BAS4LEN4.

  23f0: 43 52 53 5f 10 4a 59 5c 00 5b 80 5c 47 50 53 43  CRS_.JY\.[.\GPSC

  2400: 01 0a b2 0a 02 5b 81 11 5c 47 50 53 43 01 53 4d  .....[..\GPSC.SM

  2410: 43 4d 08 53 4d 53 54 08 14 0d 5c 49 53 4d 49 09  CM.SMST...\ISMI.

  2420: 70 68 53 4d 43 4d 14 0d 5c 44 49 41 47 01 70 68  phSMCM..\DIAG.ph

  2430: 44 42 47 38 5b 80 5c 53 49 4f 47 01 49 4f 31 42  DBG8[.\SIOG.IO1B

  2440: 0a 10 5b 81 4c 14 5c 53 49 4f 47 01 50 4f 30 30  ..[.L.\SIOG.PO00

  2450: 01 50 4f 30 31 01 50 4f 30 32 01 50 4f 30 33 01  .PO01.PO02.PO03.

  2460: 50 4f 30 34 01 50 4f 30 35 01 50 4f 30 36 01 50  PO04.PO05.PO06.P

  2470: 4f 30 37 01 50 49 30 30 01 50 49 30 31 01 50 49  O07.PI00.PI01.PI

  2480: 30 32 01 50 49 30 33 01 50 49 30 34 01 50 49 30  02.PI03.PI04.PI0

  2490: 35 01 50 49 30 36 01 50 49 30 37 01 00 10 50 4f  5.PI06.PI07...PO

  24a0: 31 30 01 50 4f 31 31 01 50 4f 31 32 01 50 4f 31  10.PO11.PO12.PO1

  24b0: 33 01 50 4f 31 34 01 50 4f 31 35 01 50 4f 31 36  3.PO14.PO15.PO16

  24c0: 01 50 4f 31 37 01 50 49 31 30 01 50 49 31 31 01  .PO17.PI10.PI11.

  24d0: 50 49 31 32 01 50 49 31 33 01 50 49 31 34 01 50  PI12.PI13.PI14.P

  24e0: 49 31 35 01 50 49 31 36 01 50 49 31 37 01 00 10  I15.PI16.PI17...

  24f0: 50 4f 32 30 01 50 4f 32 31 01 50 4f 32 32 01 50  PO20.PO21.PO22.P

  2500: 4f 32 33 01 50 4f 32 34 01 50 4f 32 35 01 50 4f  O23.PO24.PO25.PO

  2510: 32 36 01 50 4f 32 37 01 50 49 32 30 01 50 49 32  26.PO27.PI20.PI2

  2520: 31 01 50 49 32 32 01 50 49 32 33 01 50 49 32 34  1.PI22.PI23.PI24

  2530: 01 50 49 32 35 01 50 49 32 36 01 50 49 32 37 01  .PI25.PI26.PI27.

  2540: 50 4f 33 30 01 50 4f 33 31 01 50 4f 33 32 01 50  PO30.PO31.PO32.P

  2550: 4f 33 33 01 50 4f 33 34 01 50 4f 33 35 01 50 4f  O33.PO34.PO35.PO

  2560: 33 36 01 50 4f 33 37 01 50 49 33 30 01 50 49 33  36.PO37.PI30.PI3

  2570: 31 01 50 49 33 32 01 50 49 33 33 01 50 49 33 34  1.PI32.PI33.PI34

  2580: 01 50 49 33 35 01 50 49 33 36 01 50 49 33 37 01  .PI35.PI36.PI37.

  2590: 5b 80 5c 50 4d 49 4f 01 50 4d 42 53 0a 80 5b 81  [.\PMIO.PMBS..[.

  25a0: 42 08 5c 50 4d 49 4f 01 00 40 08 00 01 54 44 54  B.\PMIO..@...TDT

  25b0: 59 03 54 45 4e 41 01 54 54 44 54 03 46 52 43 54  Y.TENA.TTDT.FRCT

  25c0: 01 00 08 54 48 4c 53 01 00 4e 0a 00 0b 53 42 50  ...THLS..N...SBP

  25d0: 53 01 00 04 00 08 47 30 38 53 01 00 02 47 31 31  S.....G08S...G11

  25e0: 53 01 47 31 32 53 01 46 4c 50 53 01 00 02 00 02  S.G12S.FLPS.....

  25f0: 54 50 4f 4c 01 00 05 00 08 00 08 47 30 38 45 01  TPOL.......G08E.

  2600: 00 02 47 31 31 45 01 47 31 32 45 01 00 03 00 04  ..G11E.G12E.....

  2610: 53 4c 50 45 01 00 03 00 18 00 04 53 4c 50 53 01  SLPE.......SLPS.

  2620: 00 03 5b 80 5c 45 43 4d 53 01 0a 72 0a 02 5b 81  ..[.\ECMS..r..[.

  2630: 11 5c 45 43 4d 53 11 45 49 4e 44 08 45 44 41 54  .\ECMS.EIND.EDAT

  2640: 08 5b 86 4c 0e 45 49 4e 44 45 44 41 54 01 00 40  .[.L.EINDEDAT..@

  2650: 09 49 4b 46 47 08 46 52 50 4e 10 52 41 4d 42 20  .IKFG.FRPN.RAMB 

  2660: 41 56 4f 4c 08 4c 42 54 4e 08 43 4b 4c 4e 08 43  AVOL.LBTN.CKLN.C

  2670: 4b 30 30 08 43 4b 30 31 08 43 4b 30 32 08 43 4b  K00.CK01.CK02.CK

  2680: 30 33 08 43 4b 30 34 08 43 4b 30 35 08 43 4b 30  03.CK04.CK05.CK0

  2690: 36 08 43 4b 30 37 08 43 4b 30 38 08 43 4b 30 39  6.CK07.CK08.CK09

  26a0: 08 43 4b 31 30 08 43 4b 31 31 08 43 4b 31 32 08  .CK10.CK11.CK12.

  26b0: 43 4b 31 33 08 43 4b 31 34 08 43 4b 31 35 08 43  CK13.CK14.CK15.C

  26c0: 4b 31 36 08 43 4b 31 37 08 43 4b 31 38 08 43 4b  K16.CK17.CK18.CK

  26d0: 31 39 08 43 4b 32 30 08 43 4b 32 31 08 43 4b 32  19.CK20.CK21.CK2

  26e0: 32 08 43 4b 32 33 08 43 4b 32 34 08 43 4b 32 35  2.CK23.CK24.CK25

  26f0: 08 43 4b 32 36 08 43 4b 32 37 08 43 4b 32 38 08  .CK26.CK27.CK28.

  2700: 43 4b 32 39 08 45 52 52 46 08 4f 43 4c 4b 08 57  CK29.ERRF.OCLK.W

  2710: 49 44 45 01 4f 56 43 4b 02 53 34 32 4b 03 00 02  IDE.OVCK.S42K...

  2720: 43 50 55 52 06 43 50 55 46 02 4c 42 54 32 08 5b  CPUR.CPUF.LBT2.[

  2730: 80 5c 52 41 4d 57 00 52 41 4d 42 0a ff 5b 81 49  .\RAMW.RAMB..[.I

  2740: 0c 5c 52 41 4d 57 01 00 40 58 54 52 54 59 08 46  .\RAMW..@XTRTY.F

  2750: 53 46 4e 08 46 53 54 41 10 46 41 44 52 20 46 53  SFN.FSTA.FADR FS

  2760: 49 5a 10 41 43 54 44 08 41 56 4c 44 08 53 45 54  IZ.ACTD.AVLD.SET

  2770: 44 08 41 43 50 46 01 44 43 50 46 01 43 48 47 46  D.ACPF.DCPF.CHGF

  2780: 01 44 43 50 32 01 43 48 47 32 01 00 03 50 41 44  .DCP2.CHG2...PAD

  2790: 4c 10 43 41 44 4c 10 43 53 54 45 10 4e 53 54 45  L.CADL.CSTE.NSTE

  27a0: 10 00 10 53 46 55 4e 08 00 08 54 41 43 33 08 54  ...SFUN...TAC3.T

  27b0: 41 43 32 08 54 41 43 31 08 54 41 43 30 08 54 50  AC2.TAC1.TAC0.TP

  27c0: 53 56 08 00 08 46 31 4c 30 08 46 32 4c 30 08 46  SV...F1L0.F2L0.F

  27d0: 31 4c 31 08 46 32 4c 31 08 46 31 4c 32 08 46 32  1L1.F2L1.F1L2.F2

  27e0: 4c 32 08 46 31 4c 33 08 46 32 4c 33 08 46 31 4c  L2.F1L3.F2L3.F1L

  27f0: 34 08 46 32 4c 34 08 53 4c 50 54 08 44 42 52 44  4.F2L4.SLPT.DBRD

  2800: 20 41 49 42 46 01 00 07 08 4f 53 46 47 0a 00 08   AIBF....OSFG...

  2810: 4f 53 39 58 0a 01 08 4f 53 39 38 0a 02 08 4f 53  OS9X...OS98...OS

  2820: 4d 45 0a 04 08 4f 53 32 4b 0a 08 08 4f 53 58 50  ME...OS2K...OSXP

  2830: 0a 10 14 40 0c 4f 53 56 52 00 a0 12 5b 12 5c 5f  ...@.OSVR...[.\_

  2840: 4f 53 49 60 70 4f 53 58 50 4f 53 46 47 a1 40 0a  OSI`pOSXPOSFG.@.

  2850: a0 26 4d 43 54 48 5c 5f 4f 53 5f 0d 4d 69 63 72  .&MCTH\_OS_.Micr

  2860: 6f 73 6f 66 74 20 57 69 6e 64 6f 77 73 00 70 4f  osoft Windows.pO

  2870: 53 39 38 4f 53 46 47 a1 46 07 a0 3c 4d 43 54 48  S98OSFG.F..<MCTH

  2880: 5c 5f 4f 53 5f 0d 4d 69 63 72 6f 73 6f 66 74 20  \_OS_.Microsoft 

  2890: 57 69 6e 64 6f 77 73 4d 45 3a 20 4d 69 6c 6c 65  WindowsME: Mille

  28a0: 6e 6e 69 75 6d 20 45 64 69 74 69 6f 6e 00 70 4f  nnium Edition.pO

  28b0: 53 4d 45 4f 53 46 47 a1 36 a0 29 4d 43 54 48 5c  SMEOSFG.6.)MCTH\

  28c0: 5f 4f 53 5f 0d 4d 69 63 72 6f 73 6f 66 74 20 57  _OS_.Microsoft W

  28d0: 69 6e 64 6f 77 73 20 4e 54 00 70 4f 53 32 4b 4f  indows NT.pOS2KO

  28e0: 53 46 47 a1 0a 70 4f 53 58 50 4f 53 46 47 a4 4f  SFG..pOSXPOSFG.O

  28f0: 53 46 47 5b 80 5c 53 49 4f 50 01 5c 53 50 49 4f  SFG[.\SIOP.\SPIO

  2900: 0a 02 5b 81 11 5c 53 49 4f 50 11 53 49 4f 49 08  ..[..\SIOP.SIOI.

  2910: 53 49 4f 44 08 5b 86 19 53 49 4f 49 53 49 4f 44  SIOD.[..SIOISIOD

  2920: 01 00 38 4c 44 4e 50 08 00 40 14 4c 44 43 50 08  ..8LDNP..@.LDCP.

  2930: 14 45 04 5c 44 42 47 52 01 70 4c 44 4e 50 60 70  .E.\DBGR.pLDNP`p

  2940: 0a 01 4c 44 4e 50 70 4c 44 43 50 61 70 0a 01 4c  ..LDNPpLDCPap..L

  2950: 44 43 50 70 68 44 42 52 44 5c 49 53 4d 49 5c 41  DCPphDBRD\ISMI\A

  2960: 44 42 52 70 0a 01 4c 44 4e 50 70 61 4c 44 43 50  DBRp..LDNPpaLDCP

  2970: 70 60 4c 44 4e 50 08 4d 4e 41 4d 0d 4d 36 4e 45  p`LDNP.MNAM.M6NE

  2980: 00 08 4f 4e 41 4d 0d 41 53 55 53 54 45 4b 00 10  ..ONAM.ASUSTEK..

  2990: 17 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 14 0b 5f 49 4e  .\._SB_PCI0.._IN

  29a0: 49 00 5c 4f 53 56 52 10 41 0b 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42  I.\OSVR.A.\/._SB

  29b0: 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 14 26 5f  _PCI0SBRGEC0_.&_

  29c0: 51 36 46 00 70 0a 20 44 50 38 30 a0 18 5c 2e 5f  Q6F.p. DP80..\._

  29d0: 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54  SB_ATKP.\._SB_AT

  29e0: 4b 44 0a 45 14 26 5f 51 36 45 00 70 0a 19 44 50  KD.E.&_Q6E.p..DP

  29f0: 38 30 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c  80..\._SB_ATKP.\

  2a00: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 43 14 26 5f 51 36  ._SB_ATKD.C.&_Q6

  2a10: 44 00 70 0a 18 44 50 38 30 a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42  D.p..DP80..\._SB

  2a20: 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44  _ATKP.\._SB_ATKD

  2a30: 0a 40 14 26 5f 51 36 43 00 70 0a 17 44 50 38 30  .@.&_Q6C.p..DP80

  2a40: a0 18 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 50 86 5c 2e 5f  ..\._SB_ATKP.\._

  2a50: 53 42 5f 41 54 4b 44 0a 41 5b 82 45 55 5c 2e 5f  SB_ATKD.A[.EU\._

  2a60: 53 42 5f 42 41 54 30 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c  SB_BAT0._HID.A..

  2a70: 0a 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 00 08 5f 50 43 4c 12 07 01  .._UID..._PCL...

  2a80: 5c 5f 53 42 5f 08 42 41 44 52 0a 16 08 50 41 4b  \_SB_.BADR...PAK

  2a90: 30 12 31 0d 0a 01 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff  0.1.............

  2aa0: 0a 01 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff  ................

  2ab0: ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0d 00 0d 00 0d  ................

  2ac0: 00 0d 00 08 50 41 4b 31 12 34 0d 0a 01 0b cc 10  ....PAK1.4......

  2ad0: 0b cc 10 0a 01 0b d0 39 0a b6 0a 82 0a 34 0b 72  .......9.....4.r

  2ae0: 09 0d 4d 36 4e 45 00 0d 30 30 30 30 31 00 0d 4c  ..M6NE..00001..L

  2af0: 49 6f 6e 00 0d 41 53 55 53 54 65 6b 00 14 49 08  Ion..ASUSTek..I.

  2b00: 5f 42 49 46 00 a0 0a 42 41 54 53 a4 50 41 4b 30  _BIF...BATS.PAK0

  2b10: 5b 23 42 41 54 58 ff ff 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50  [#BATX..\/._SB_P

  2b20: 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a  CI0SBRGEC0_STC5.

  2b30: 42 5b 22 0a 64 70 42 49 46 31 60 70 43 41 50 44  B[".dpBIF1`pCAPD

  2b40: 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 01 00 70 46 55 43 48 88 50 41  .PAK1...pFUCH.PA

  2b50: 4b 31 0a 02 00 70 44 43 57 4e 88 50 41 4b 31 0a  K1...pDCWN.PAK1.

  2b60: 05 00 70 44 43 4c 57 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 06 00 70  ..pDCLW.PAK1...p

  2b70: 44 56 4f 54 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 04 00 5b 27 42 41  DVOT.PAK1...['BA

  2b80: 54 58 a4 50 41 4b 31 08 42 46 42 30 12 0f 04 0a  TX.PAK1.BFB0....

  2b90: 00 0b 00 05 0b 41 0e 0c ff ff ff ff 14 45 0a 5f  .....A.......E._

  2ba0: 42 53 54 00 a0 32 42 41 54 53 70 ff 88 42 46 42  BST..2BATSp..BFB

  2bb0: 30 0a 00 00 70 ff 88 42 46 42 30 0a 01 00 70 ff  0...p..BFB0...p.

  2bc0: 88 42 46 42 30 0a 02 00 70 ff 88 42 46 42 30 0a  .BFB0...p..BFB0.

  2bd0: 03 00 a4 42 46 42 30 a1 4a 06 5b 23 42 41 54 58  ...BFB0.J.[#BATX

  2be0: ff ff 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52  ..\/._SB_PCI0SBR

  2bf0: 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 42 5b 22 0a 64 70  GEC0_STC5.B[".dp

  2c00: 42 53 54 31 88 42 46 42 30 0a 01 00 70 42 53 54  BST1.BFB0...pBST

  2c10: 32 60 70 60 88 42 46 42 30 0a 02 00 70 42 53 54  2`p`.BFB0...pBST

  2c20: 30 60 88 42 46 42 30 0a 00 00 70 42 53 54 33 88  0`.BFB0...pBST3.

  2c30: 42 46 42 30 0a 03 00 5b 27 42 41 54 58 a4 42 46  BFB0...['BATX.BF

  2c40: 42 30 14 18 5f 53 54 41 00 70 42 41 54 53 60 a0  B0.._STA.pBATS`.

  2c50: 06 92 60 a4 0a 1f a1 04 a4 0a 0f 08 53 43 41 4c  ..`.........SCAL

  2c60: 0b 40 01 08 53 45 4e 52 0a 14 08 43 41 50 44 0c  .@..SENR...CAPD.

  2c70: 20 48 01 00 08 46 55 43 48 0c 20 48 01 00 08 44   H...FUCH. H...D

  2c80: 43 57 4e 0b a4 01 08 44 43 4c 57 0b a4 01 08 44  CWN....DCLW....D

  2c90: 56 4f 54 0a 0e 14 43 0a 42 49 46 31 08 70 0a 00  VOT...C.BIF1.p..

  2ca0: 44 57 30 30 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  DW00p\/._SB_PCI0

  2cb0: 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52  SBRGEC0_RWRDBADR

  2cc0: 0a 18 60 70 60 43 41 50 44 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42  ..`p`CAPDp\/._SB

  2cd0: 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52  _PCI0SBRGEC0_RWR

  2ce0: 44 42 41 44 52 0a 10 60 7a 60 0a 06 61 74 60 61  DBADR..`z`..at`a

  2cf0: 46 55 43 48 78 43 41 50 44 0a 21 60 61 70 61 44  FUCHxCAPD.!`apaD

  2d00: 43 57 4e 78 43 41 50 44 0a c8 60 61 70 61 44 43  CWNxCAPD..`apaDC

  2d10: 4c 57 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42  LWp\/._SB_PCI0SB

  2d20: 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52 0a 19  RGEC0_RWRDBADR..

  2d30: 44 56 4f 54 a4 43 41 50 44 14 28 42 53 54 30 09  DVOT.CAPD.(BST0.

  2d40: a0 1b 41 43 53 5f 70 68 61 a0 0c 92 95 61 46 55  ..ACS_pha....aFU

  2d50: 43 48 70 0a 00 60 a1 05 70 0a 02 60 a1 05 70 0a  CHp..`..p..`..p.

  2d60: 01 60 14 49 04 42 53 54 31 08 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53  .`.I.BST1.p\/._S

  2d70: 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57  B_PCI0SBRGEC0_RW

  2d80: 52 44 42 41 44 52 0a 0a 60 7b 60 0b ff ff 60 a0  RDBADR..`{`...`.

  2d90: 11 94 60 0b 00 80 7f 60 0b ff ff 60 72 60 0a 01  ..`....`...`r`..

  2da0: 60 a1 08 70 0c ff ff ff ff 60 a4 60 14 49 17 42  `..p.....`.`.I.B

  2db0: 53 54 32 08 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  ST2.p\/._SB_PCI0

  2dc0: 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52  SBRGEC0_RWRDBADR

  2dd0: 0a 0f 60 a0 40 05 41 43 53 5f 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42  ..`.@.ACS_\/._SB

  2de0: 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43  _PCI0SBRGEC0_STC

  2df0: 35 0a 20 7b 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53  5. {\/._SB_PCI0S

  2e00: 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a fb 5c 2f 05  BRGEC0_ANYS..\/.

  2e10: 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f  _SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_

  2e20: 41 4e 59 53 a1 4f 0f a0 4f 0a 95 60 0b af 01 7d  ANYS.O..O..`...}

  2e30: 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45  \/._SB_PCI0SBRGE

  2e40: 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a 04 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f  C0_ANYS..\/._SB_

  2e50: 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53  PCI0SBRGEC0_ANYS

  2e60: a0 1e 42 54 31 53 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49  ..BT1S\/._SB_PCI

  2e70: 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 40 a1  0SBRGEC0_STC5.@.

  2e80: 47 05 7b 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42  G.{\/._SB_PCI0SB

  2e90: 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a 0c 61 a0 1e 93  RGEC0_ANYS..a...

  2ea0: 61 0a 0c 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42  a..\/._SB_PCI0SB

  2eb0: 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 40 a1 1a 5c 2f  RGEC0_STC5.@..\/

  2ec0: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  2ed0: 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 20 a1 4c 04 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42  _STC5. .L.\/._SB

  2ee0: 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43  _PCI0SBRGEC0_STC

  2ef0: 35 0a 20 7b 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53  5. {\/._SB_PCI0S

  2f00: 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a fb 5c 2f 05  BRGEC0_ANYS..\/.

  2f10: 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f  _SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_

  2f20: 41 4e 59 53 a4 60 14 27 42 53 54 33 08 70 5c 2f  ANYS.`.'BST3.p\/

  2f30: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  2f40: 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52 0a 09 60 a4 60 14 3c  _RWRDBADR..`.`.<

  2f50: 56 53 52 43 09 7b 68 0b ff ff 60 7b 60 0b 00 80  VSRC.{h...`{`...

  2f60: 61 a0 0d 61 80 60 60 7b 60 0b ff ff 60 75 60 77  a..a.``{`...`u`w

  2f70: 60 0b e8 03 60 77 0a 08 53 45 4e 52 61 78 60 61  `...`w..SENRax`a

  2f80: 62 63 77 63 44 56 4f 54 63 a4 63 14 24 50 46 43  bcwcDVOTc.c.$PFC

  2f90: 43 09 77 68 0b e8 03 60 77 53 43 41 4c 53 45 4e  C.wh...`wSCALSEN

  2fa0: 52 61 78 60 61 62 63 77 63 44 56 4f 54 63 a4 63  Rax`abcwcDVOTc.c

  2fb0: 10 48 06 5c 2f 04 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42  .H.\/._SB_PCI0SB

  2fc0: 52 47 45 43 30 5f 14 42 05 5f 51 32 46 00 70 0a  RGEC0_.B._Q2F.p.

  2fd0: 2f 44 50 38 30 5b 22 0b dc 05 a0 0d 42 41 54 53  /DP80[".....BATS

  2fe0: 57 52 45 43 0a 49 0a 80 a1 09 57 52 45 43 0a 49  WREC.I....WREC.I

  2ff0: 0a 90 86 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 41 43 5f 5f 0a 80 86  ...\._SB_AC__...

  3000: 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 41 54 30 0a 80 86 5c 2e 5f  \._SB_BAT0...\._

  3010: 53 42 5f 42 41 54 30 0a 81 5b 82 4f 50 5c 2e 5f  SB_BAT0..[.OP\._

  3020: 53 42 5f 42 41 54 31 08 5f 48 49 44 0c 41 d0 0c  SB_BAT1._HID.A..

  3030: 0a 08 5f 55 49 44 0a 01 08 5f 50 43 4c 12 07 01  .._UID..._PCL...

  3040: 5c 5f 53 42 5f 08 42 41 44 52 0a 16 08 50 41 4b  \_SB_.BADR...PAK

  3050: 30 12 31 0d 0a 01 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff  0.1.............

  3060: 0a 01 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff  ................

  3070: ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0c ff ff ff ff 0d 00 0d 00 0d  ................

  3080: 00 0d 00 08 50 41 4b 31 12 34 0d 0a 01 0b cc 10  ....PAK1.4......

  3090: 0b cc 10 0a 01 0b d0 39 0a b6 0a 82 0a 34 0b 72  .......9.....4.r

  30a0: 09 0d 4d 36 4e 45 00 0d 30 30 30 30 31 00 0d 4c  ..M6NE..00001..L

  30b0: 49 6f 6e 00 0d 41 53 55 53 54 65 6b 00 14 4f 08  Ion..ASUSTek..O.

  30c0: 5f 42 49 46 00 a0 10 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 54 31  _BIF...\._SB_BT1

  30d0: 53 a4 50 41 4b 30 5b 23 42 41 54 58 ff ff 5c 2f  S.PAK0[#BATX..\/

  30e0: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  30f0: 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 22 5b 22 0a 64 70 42 49 46 31  _STC5."[".dpBIF1

  3100: 60 70 43 41 50 44 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 01 00 70 46  `pCAPD.PAK1...pF

  3110: 55 43 48 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 02 00 70 44 43 57 4e  UCH.PAK1...pDCWN

  3120: 88 50 41 4b 31 0a 05 00 70 44 43 4c 57 88 50 41  .PAK1...pDCLW.PA

  3130: 4b 31 0a 06 00 70 44 56 4f 54 88 50 41 4b 31 0a  K1...pDVOT.PAK1.

  3140: 04 00 5b 27 42 41 54 58 a4 50 41 4b 31 08 42 46  ..['BATX.PAK1.BF

  3150: 42 30 12 0f 04 0a 00 0b 00 05 0b 41 0e 0c ff ff  B0.........A....

  3160: ff ff 14 4b 0a 5f 42 53 54 00 a0 38 5c 2e 5f 53  ...K._BST..8\._S

  3170: 42 5f 42 54 31 53 70 ff 88 42 46 42 30 0a 00 00  B_BT1Sp..BFB0...

  3180: 70 ff 88 42 46 42 30 0a 01 00 70 ff 88 42 46 42  p..BFB0...p..BFB

  3190: 30 0a 02 00 70 ff 88 42 46 42 30 0a 03 00 a4 42  0...p..BFB0....B

  31a0: 46 42 30 a1 4a 06 5b 23 42 41 54 58 ff ff 5c 2f  FB0.J.[#BATX..\/

  31b0: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  31c0: 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 22 5b 22 0a 64 70 42 53 54 31  _STC5."[".dpBST1

  31d0: 88 42 46 42 30 0a 01 00 70 42 53 54 32 60 70 60  .BFB0...pBST2`p`

  31e0: 88 42 46 42 30 0a 02 00 70 42 53 54 30 60 88 42  .BFB0...pBST0`.B

  31f0: 46 42 30 0a 00 00 70 42 53 54 33 88 42 46 42 30  FB0...pBST3.BFB0

  3200: 0a 03 00 5b 27 42 41 54 58 a4 42 46 42 30 14 1e  ...['BATX.BFB0..

  3210: 5f 53 54 41 00 70 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 54 31 53  _STA.p\._SB_BT1S

  3220: 60 a0 06 92 60 a4 0a 1f a1 04 a4 0a 0f 08 53 43  `...`.........SC

  3230: 41 4c 0b 40 01 08 53 45 4e 52 0a 14 08 43 41 50  AL.@..SENR...CAP

  3240: 44 0c 20 48 01 00 08 46 55 43 48 0c 20 48 01 00  D. H...FUCH. H..

  3250: 08 44 43 57 4e 0b a4 01 08 44 43 4c 57 0b a4 01  .DCWN....DCLW...

  3260: 08 44 56 4f 54 0a 0e 14 43 0a 42 49 46 31 08 70  .DVOT...C.BIF1.p

  3270: 0a 00 44 57 30 30 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43  ..DW00p\/._SB_PC

  3280: 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41  I0SBRGEC0_RWRDBA

  3290: 44 52 0a 18 60 70 60 43 41 50 44 70 5c 2f 05 5f  DR..`p`CAPDp\/._

  32a0: 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52  SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_R

  32b0: 57 52 44 42 41 44 52 0a 10 60 7a 60 0a 06 61 74  WRDBADR..`z`..at

  32c0: 60 61 46 55 43 48 78 43 41 50 44 0a 21 60 61 70  `aFUCHxCAPD.!`ap

  32d0: 61 44 43 57 4e 78 43 41 50 44 0a c8 60 61 70 61  aDCWNxCAPD..`apa

  32e0: 44 43 4c 57 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30  DCLWp\/._SB_PCI0

  32f0: 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52  SBRGEC0_RWRDBADR

  3300: 0a 19 44 56 4f 54 a4 43 41 50 44 14 28 42 53 54  ..DVOT.CAPD.(BST

  3310: 30 09 a0 1b 41 43 53 5f 70 68 61 a0 0c 92 95 61  0...ACS_pha....a

  3320: 46 55 43 48 70 0a 00 60 a1 05 70 0a 02 60 a1 05  FUCHp..`..p..`..

  3330: 70 0a 01 60 14 49 04 42 53 54 31 08 70 5c 2f 05  p..`.I.BST1.p\/.

  3340: 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f  _SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_

  3350: 52 57 52 44 42 41 44 52 0a 0b 60 7b 60 0b ff ff  RWRDBADR..`{`...

  3360: 60 a0 11 94 60 0b 00 80 7f 60 0b ff ff 60 72 60  `...`....`...`r`

  3370: 0a 01 60 a1 08 70 0c ff ff ff ff 60 a4 60 14 41  ..`..p.....`.`.A

  3380: 12 42 53 54 32 08 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43  .BST2.p\/._SB_PC

  3390: 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42 41  I0SBRGEC0_RWRDBA

  33a0: 44 52 0a 0f 60 a0 40 05 41 43 53 5f 5c 2f 05 5f  DR..`.@.ACS_\/._

  33b0: 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53  SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_S

  33c0: 54 43 35 0a 20 7b 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49  TC5. {\/._SB_PCI

  33d0: 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a f7 5c  0SBRGEC0_ANYS..\

  33e0: 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43  /._SB_PCI0SBRGEC

  33f0: 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 a1 47 0a a0 47 05 95 60 0b af  0_ANYS.G..G..`..

  3400: 01 7d 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52  .}\/._SB_PCI0SBR

  3410: 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a 08 5c 2f 05 5f 53  GEC0_ANYS..\/._S

  3420: 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e  B_PCI0SBRGEC0_AN

  3430: 59 53 a0 1e 42 41 54 53 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50  YS..BATS\/._SB_P

  3440: 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a  CI0SBRGEC0_STC5.

  3450: 40 a1 4c 04 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53  @.L.\/._SB_PCI0S

  3460: 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 53 54 43 35 0a 20 7b 5c 2f  BRGEC0_STC5. {\/

  3470: 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30  ._SB_PCI0SBRGEC0

  3480: 5f 41 4e 59 53 0a f7 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50 43  _ANYS..\/._SB_PC

  3490: 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 41 4e 59 53 a4 60  I0SBRGEC0_ANYS.`

  34a0: 14 27 42 53 54 33 08 70 5c 2f 05 5f 53 42 5f 50  .'BST3.p\/._SB_P

  34b0: 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f 52 57 52 44 42  CI0SBRGEC0_RWRDB

  34c0: 41 44 52 0a 09 60 a4 60 14 3c 56 53 52 43 09 7b  ADR..`.`.<VSRC.{

  34d0: 68 0b ff ff 60 7b 60 0b 00 80 61 a0 0d 61 80 60  h...`{`...a..a.`

  34e0: 60 7b 60 0b ff ff 60 75 60 77 60 0b e8 03 60 77  `{`...`u`w`...`w

  34f0: 0a 08 53 45 4e 52 61 78 60 61 62 63 77 63 44 56  ..SENRax`abcwcDV

  3500: 4f 54 63 a4 63 14 24 50 46 43 43 09 77 68 0b e8  OTc.c.$PFCC.wh..

  3510: 03 60 77 53 43 41 4c 53 45 4e 52 61 78 60 61 62  .`wSCALSENRax`ab

  3520: 63 77 63 44 56 4f 54 63 a4 63 10 43 09 5c 2f 04  cwcDVOTc.c.C.\/.

  3530: 5f 53 42 5f 50 43 49 30 53 42 52 47 45 43 30 5f  _SB_PCI0SBRGEC0_

  3540: 10 4d 07 5c 5f 47 50 45 14 45 07 5f 4c 31 33 00  .M.\_GPE.E._L13.

  3550: 5b 22 0b dc 05 a0 25 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 54 31  ["....%\._SB_BT1

  3560: 53 70 0a 00 5c 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 54 31 53 86 5c  Sp..\._SB_BT1S.\

  3570: 2e 5f 53 42 5f 42 41 54 31 0a 01 a1 1b 86 5c 2e  ._SB_BAT1.....\.

  3580: 5f 53 42 5f 42 41 54 31 0a 00 70 0a 01 5c 2

----------

## PT_LAmb

Hi all,

I too have the same problem has you do philip.s. I'm not experienced in acpi or kernel hacking, but I'm available to help you test anything.

I'll be reading all of acpi's documentation from now on.

I'm running on 2.6.8-rc3-mm1 with all acpi general feature and debug options enable and asus specific ones.

Eager to be helpful,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## PT_LAmb

Hi all,

I too have the same problem has you do philip.s. I'm not experienced in acpi or kernel hacking, but I'm available to help you test anything.

I'll be reading all of acpi's documentation from now on.

I'm running on 2.6.8-rc3-mm1 with all acpi general feature and debug options enable and asus specific ones.

Eager to be helpful,

Ricardo Cordeiro

----------

## flindt

Hi 

Im having problems even earlier on my Acer C100.

The driver gives me the following error (dmesg):

 ACPI: RSDT: (v000 Acer    ) @ 0x000ec2d0

   Error: invalid checksum

I did a little crude debugging by adding printk(); lines into the driver, and came up with the following:

Acer left out / forgot to put in version number (version is v002 - not v000) and left all checksum fields blank (0x00 so all crc's fail).

I have been trying to circumvent the checks in the driver, but thoose linux programmers dubble check everything so it kind a hard; I can skip the checksum but then it fails on the version number not being there, or some other field having a "bad" value...

Naturally I have the newest BIOS installed, but unfortunately I dont have an old one to try.

Now this cant be fixed by loading a custom DSDT since the driver never gets to that point. (anyway I also gave it a shot - no luck /chance)

Im open to sugestions if there are other options...

----------

## flindt

Hi 

Im having problems even earlier on my Acer C100.

The driver gives me the following error (dmesg):

 ACPI: RSDT: (v000 Acer    ) @ 0x000ec2d0

   Error: invalid checksum

I did a little crude debugging by adding printk(); lines into the driver, and came up with the following:

Acer left out / forgot to put in version number (version is v002 - not v000) and left all checksum fields blank (0x00 so all crc's fail).

I have been trying to circumvent the checks in the driver, but thoose linux programmers dubble check everything so it kind a hard; I can skip the checksum but then it fails on the version number not being there, or some other field having a "bad" value...

Naturally I have the newest BIOS installed, but unfortunately I dont have an old one to try.

Now this cant be fixed by loading a custom DSDT since the driver never gets to that point. (anyway I also gave it a shot - no luck /chance)

Im open to sugestions if there are other options...

----------

